# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Dauerbrenner: Die DHB-Lastigkeit des BPS die Antwort der Verantwortlichen im BPS

## cligensa

*Hallo Forumsteilnehmer und andere, die so viel Interesse an der DHB in dem Thread unter "Therapienund Co" bekundet haben.** Das Thema gehört aber eher hier hin. Seit dem Aufbau des BPS ging und geht es uns immer darum unsere Mitbetroffenen zu unterstützen, Hilfestellungen zu geben, bestmögliche Strukturen in der Organisation für die Selbsthilfe zu schaffen und Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen. Bei einigen Wenigen der sowieso statistisch sehr geringen Anzahl der Forumsschreiber sieht es leider manchmal so aus, als ginge es Ihnen um viel Ego.  Jeder weiß natürlich, dass das Forum von viel mehr Menschen gelesen wird, als darin schreiben.** Zunächst eine sachliche Analyse zu: Die DHB-Lastigkeit des BPS.** Wer in unserer Homepage unter Medizinisches weiter die Maske Schwerpunkt Therapie öffnet, kommt auf zwei weitere Masken, nämlich
**1. Therapie*
*2. Dreifache Hormonblockade*
*Da könnte man vielleicht annehmen, dass hier eine Gleichgewichtigkeit zwischen Therapie und Dreifache Hormonblockade zugeordnet wurde. Das ist natürlich völlig falsch, es ist eine Lay-out-Entscheidung des Webmasters und hat überhaupt keine symbolische Bedeutung.  Nur wer entweder keine Zeit hat, weiter zu vergleichen, an einer Stimmungsmache interessiert ist oder einfach nur stänkern will, kann allein hieraus die falschen Schüsse ziehen. Vielleicht hat das auch gar keiner gemacht.

**Aber hier darf ich gleich den so heftig an der DHB Desinteressierten eine freudige Mitteilung machen: Wir, Ralf Rainer Damm und ich haben useren Webmaster Holger gebeten, bis auf einige grundsätzliche Informationen alle weiterführenden Berichte zur DHB aus der BPS Homepage zu entfernen. Es wird eine Website unter dem Namen 
**www.Dreifache.Hormonblockade.de** 
in Kürze aufgebaut, die dann mit der BPS-Webpage nur verlinkt ist, diese Domain ist nicht mehr dem BPS zugeordnet. Die darf dann jeder anklicken wer will oder es auch seinlassen. Eigentlich wie jetzt auch.* *Wenn wir uns den derzeitigen Sachstand der DHB-Lastigkeit weiterhin etwas sachlicher anschauen kommen wir zu folgendem Ergebnis: Es ist richtig, dass sich eine Vielzahl von übersetzten Berichten und Informationen öffnet, wenn man die Maske Dreifache Hormonblockade öffnet. Als ich vor 8 Jahren mich mit aller damaligen Unsicherheit für die DHB entschieden habe, habe ich kurz danach nichts anderes getan, als alle Berichte von Dr. Leibowitz ins Deutsche übersetzt, um zunächst für mich Klarheit zu schaffen. Das war in 1999. Später, als wir, der BPS, einige Jahre später eine eigene Wesite gestalteten, habe ich diese Berichte in die Website stellen lassen. Deswegen sind es zunächst ziemlich viele Berichte. Ich fühle mich immer nur als ein Transporteur von Informationen. Ich habe keinerlei Interesse daran, ob jemand die DHB macht oder nicht.
**Haben wir andere Therapien vernachlässigt? Doch wohl kaum. Wir haben einen ziemlich breiten und auch sehr sachlichen Überblick über alle anderen Therapien gegeben, dabei haben wir nicht selbst die Berichte geschrieben, sondern sie von renommierten Spezialisten übernommen. Wenn ich nur mal aufzeige, wo wir über die radiakle Prostataketomie geschrieben haben, ergibt sich folgendes Bild:
**Maske: Medizinisches*
*1.Maske: Grundlegende Informationen*
*1. 1 Titel: Wie soll ich mich entscheiden*
  Sowohl mit der Strahlentherapie als auch der operativen Entfernung der Prostata kann bei entsprechenden Voraussetzungen häufig eine Heilung des Prostatakarzinoms erreicht werden.**
***1.2 Titel: Therapieformen*
*Radikale Prostatektomie * 
Ist der Krebs auf die Vorsteherdrüse beschränkt, lässt sich die Prostata und somit auch der Krebs vollständig entfernen. Zusätzlich werden bei dieser Operation  der radikalen Prostatektomie  die Lymphknoten, die ersten Filterstationen der Metastasen, entnommen. Nach Entfernung der Prostata wird die Harnröhre mit der Blase wieder vernäht, so daß das Wasserlassen normal erfolgen kann. Allerdings kann es nach der Operation in Einzelfällen, und dann meist nur vorübergehend, zu einem unwillkürlichen Harnverlust kommen. Der Schließmuskel muss wieder trainiert werden. Zusätzliche Maßnahmen sind nur in Ausnahmefällen notwendig. Weitere unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen wie Störungen der Gliedversteifung (so genannte erektile Dysfunktion), versucht man durch Erhaltung der entsprechenden Nerven zu vermeiden.*1.3 Titel: Wie kann man Prostatakrebs behandeln?***
  Alle Therapieformen kurz erwähnt
**
*2. Maske: Therapie* 
***2.1 Maske: Übersicht über Therapieformen*
*Operation der Prostata*
  Es folgt eine lange, ausfürhliche Erläuterung aller Aspekte einer radiaklen Prostatektomie
*2.2 Titel: Mögliche Gruppierung von Therapieformen*
*Gruppe I:  Operative Therapien* **
  Prostataausschabung 
Prostatektomie 
Bauchschnitt  
Dammschnitt  
Laparoskopie 
Laserentfernung 
Roboter-Entfernung 
Hodenentfernung  (Orchiektomie)  
Entfernung der Prostata: (Prostatektomie) **
*
3. Titel: Aufsätze und Studien*
*3.1 Titel: Neu diagnostizierter Prostatakrebs - Das Abschätzen der Wahlmöglichkeiten (1/3)***
  Radikale Lokale Therapien werden als mögliche Heilungschancen erwähnt
*3.2 Titel: Neu diagnostizierter Prostatakrebs - Das Abschätzen der Wahlmöglichkeiten (2/3)*
  Unter Punkt  *4. Chirurgischer Eingriff: ausführliche Erläuterung der radikalen Prostatektomie mit Vor- und Nachteilen.*
*3.3 Titel: Ein beispielhafter Krankheitsverlauf***
  Es handelt sich um einen Patienten mit radiakler Prostatektomie 
*3.4 Titel: Stern  Das heimliche Leiden*
  Zitat..Ob wirklich ein Krebs wächst, kann er durch eine Biopsie klären. Was nun geschieht, hängt ganz vom Stadium der Erkrankung ab. Ist der Tumor auf seine Kapsel beschränkt und sind die Lymphknoten in der Nachbarschaft noch frei von bösen Zellen, heißt es in der Regel: Operation. Dann schneidet der Chirurg die ganze Drüse heraus und näht anschließend die Harnröhre direkt an die Blase  ein großer Eingriff. 
*3.5 Titel: Bessere Chancen im Kampf gegen Prostatakrebs (1)***
  Zitat: .. In der Regel sollte ein Tumor in Stadium T1 oder T2, der ja auf die Prostata beschränkt ist, durch Entfernen des nicht lebenswichtigen Organs heilbar sein.**
*3.6 Titel: Bessere Chancen im Kampf gegen Prostatakrebs (2)***
  Zitat: Beobachtung, operative Entfernung der Prostata (Prostatektomie) oder örtliche Bestrahlung, auch Operation oder Bestrahlung, eventuell kombiniert mit einer Hormontherapie (sie soll die Aktivität männlicher Hormone unterbinden, die das Tumorwachstum fördern)

  Weiterhin darf ich darauf hinweisen, dass unsere kleine Broschüre Ich habe Prostatakrebs  Was nun?  sehr ausführlich über die radikale Prostatektomie informiert.  Wir haben diese Broschüre zusammen mit Prof. Ebert erstellt und darum gerungen, was in einer modernen Informationsbroschüre stehen sollte, was nicht. Es ist nach Meinung vieler Ärzte immer noch die Beste Information für einen Neudiagnostizierten, der sich einen Überblick verschaffen will. Diese wurden allen niedergelassenen Urologen in die Praxen geschickt. Ob sie sie auslegen oder nicht liegt natürlich bei den Ärzten. 

Insgesamt werden die Begriffe "Operation", Prostatektomie" und "Chirurgischer Eingriff" 104 mal in unserer Homepage an unterschiedlichen Stellen erwähnt, die Begriffe "Dreifach" 30 mal und "DHB" 13 mal, trotz der vielen Berichte, die kein Mensch lesen muß, wenn er sich für die DHB nicht interessiert. So DHB-Lastig können wir gar nicht sein. So viel zu einer schnellen Vergleichsrecherche.

  Wir haben in ausreichender Breite und notwendiger Kürze unter der Maske Therapien auch über alle anderen Therapiemöglichkeiten informiert, auch über andere experimentelle Therapien, wie HIFU, Brachy in den verschiedenen Formen etc. Dass noch immer nicht Alles optimal ist, dass wir noch mehr Arbeit in die Gestaltung hineinstecken müssen und unser Internet-Redaktionsteam trotz zeitlicher Überlastung nach der Umstellung der Website immer noch viel zu tun hat, versteht sich von selbst. Ich darf jeden der hier so schwungvoll schreibenden Kritiker bitten, konstruktiv sich in die Arbeit des Redaktionsteams vertrauensvoll einzubringen und am Aufbau mitzuhelfen. Ein stolzer Hinweis: Wir haben von mehreren berufenen Beobachtern ein großes Lob für unsere Arbeit an der Website bekommen. Das wurde in einem der vorigen BPS Magazine veröffentlich. Auch das BPS-Magazin hat ein großes Lob erhalten. Wir alle sind ehrenamtlich arbeitende Vorstandsmitglieder, die Ihre Zeit für unsere Mitbetroffenen einsetzen. Wir brauchten in der Vergangenheit und brauchen jetzt nach dem Tode von Wolfgang umso mehr Helfer und Mitarbeiter, die konstruktiv weiter am Aufbau unserer inzwischen sehr groß gewordenen Organisation auf allen Kanälen der Hilfsbereitschaft für andere Mitbetroffene mitwirken. 

  So viel zum Dauerbrenner DHB-Lastigkeit des BPS von meiner Seite. In der Diskussion  hat Rudolf Stratmann eine Beitrag geschrieben, der mich sehr gefreut hat: er hat größere Zusammenhänge aufgezeigt und Mitmenschlichkeit gezeigt. Danke Rustra.

  Es gäbe noch viel zu der Sinnhaftigkeit der DHB zu berichten in einer Zeit, in der die Anzahl der Neudiagnostizierten innerhalb von zwei Jahren von 36 000 auf 48 000 angestiegen ist und in der ein Zwischenbericht zur europäischen randomisierten Studie zum PSA-Screening, also mit Vergleichsgruppen, belegt hat, dass ca. die Hälfte aller Neudiagnostizierten nicht sofort eine Therapie benötigen und etwa ein Drittel niemals in Ihrer Lebenszeit (darüber gibt es einen Vortrag beim Patiententag der EAU am 24.März in Berlin). Als Patientenvertreter dürfen wir nicht untätig sein, wenn wir erkennen, dass durch Übertherapie großer Schaden angerichtet werden kann. Dass alle diese Patienten hochattraktive Patienten für jeden Therapeuten sind, weil Heilung garantiert ist, welche Therapie auch immer angewendet wird. Das ist aus Gründen der Erfolgsstatistik verständlich. Auch ist die Option der aktiven Überwachung für viele dieser Patienten von ihrer Psyche her einfach unerträglich: sie wissen es gibt Krebszellen in der Prostata und sie brauchten eigentlich nichts zu machen. Das sind die eigentlichen Probleme, mit denen sich der BPS befassen muß, weil er angetreten ist, sich für Patienten einzusetzen. 
Hier kann die DHB einen kleinen Ausweg bieten, weil nach Absetzen der DHB nach 13 Monaten die üblichen moderaten Nebenwirkungen (natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, wie überall in Beipackzetteln nachzulesen ist) wieder verschwinden. Wir, der BPS, die wir den PSA-Test ab dem 40. Lebensjahr für notwendig erachten, um die jungen Männer mit aggressivem Tumor rechtzeitig zu erkennen, weil sie anderenfalls realtiv schnell sterben dürften (12 000 Tote pro Jahr), dürfen aber auch nicht zusehen, wie durch radikale Übertherapien vielen Patienten Schaden zugefügt wird. 

  Hier liegt eines unserer ganz großen Probleme für die zukünftige Arbeit zum Wohle der Patienten im BPS

  Diese unsere Einstellung gefällt nur einigen Ärzten, denen das Schicksal der Patienten wirklich am Herzen liegt. Andere Ärzte, die eher das wirtschaftliche Wohlergehen ihrer Praxen im Sinn haben, fahren alle Stacheln dagegen aus, insbesondere gegen die DHB, bei der man ja nur ein Rezept auszustellen braucht. 

  Noch etwas: wer glaubt, dass die DHB eine Art Wundertherapie sei, die dann versagt hat, wenn nach Absetzen der PSA-Wert wieder ansteigt, hat nichts von dem großen Einfluß der  Tumor-Ausgangssituation auf jede der bestehenden Therapien verstanden und hat auch nicht verstanden, dass es sich immer, besonders aber bei den Tumoren mit höheren Risikokomponenten, um den Beginn eines permanenten Kampfes um eine Langzeitkontrolle des Tumors als eine chronische Erkrankung handelt, die medikamentös unter Kontrolle gehalten werden kann. Das ist eine sehr individuelle schulmedizinische Therapie von internistischen Onkologen/Hämatologen/Endokrinologen, die medikamentös abgefedert, auf die Reaktion des Patienten abgestimmt sein muß. Urologen sind Organspezialisten, die Biologie der Prostatakrebstumorzellen war für diese Ärzte kein Thema bei ihrer universitären Ausbildung. Doch ohne Urologen geht es auch nicht. Wir brauchen dringend interdisziplinäre Zusammenarbeit. 

  Noch ein Hinweis: Dr. Leibowitz hat einen Rückstau von über 100 Patienten aus den USA in seiner Praxis in Los Angeles. Ich bin zurzeit einer der ganz wenigen internationalen Patienten, die noch von ihm behandelt werden. Seit 8 Jahren. Mehr als 7 Jahre nach Absetzen der DHB mit mehreren Faktoren des Tumors im höheren Risiko bin ich immer noch heilfroh, die Entscheidung vor 8 Jahren für die DHB getroffen zu haben. Ein zweiter Zyklus steht mir noch bevor, antiangiogene Medikamente sind mein täglich Brot. Die letzten Jahre guter Lebensqualität kann mir aber keiner mehr nehmen. Ich bin unglücklich darüber, dass auch die Krankenkassensituation (gesetzlich) und gegebenenfalls auch die Möglichkeit, einige private Mittel einsetzen zu können, eine Beschränkung für viele Patienten darstellt, die sich entsprechend entscheiden wollen. Wie können wir gegen die Zweiklassenmedizin vorgehen? Noch ein ganz dickes Brett für den BPS mit seinem in diesem Bezug sehr kleinen Bohrer. 
Kluge Männer braucht das Land.
  Grüße
  Christian **

----------


## RuStra

> *Es wird eine Website unter dem Namen 
> **www.Dreifache.Hormonblockade.de** 
> in Kürze aufgebaut, die dann mit der BPS-Webpage nur verlinkt ist, diese Domain ist nicht mehr dem BPS zugeordnet. Die darf dann jeder anklicken wer will oder es auch seinlassen.*


gute Entscheidung, dann ist wenigstens eine Dauer-Kuh vom Eis und die neue Homepage bietet eine eigenständige Plattform für die weitere Auseinandersetzung. 
Deine Auszählung von Stichworten fand ich witzig ... hoffentlich hattest Du alle Quelltexte auf einmal vorliegen.
grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Es wird eine Website unter dem Namen 
> **www.Dreifache.Hormonblockade.de** 
> in Kürze aufgebaut, die dann mit der BPS-Webpage nur verlinkt ist, diese Domain ist nicht mehr dem BPS zugeordnet. Die darf dann jeder anklicken wer will oder es auch seinlassen.*


Wunderbar, das ist der richtige Weg in die Zukunft!

Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Christian,

ich kenne beide Websits seit Anfang weil ich schon Juli ´98 RPB operiert wurde habe ich wie ein kleiner Kreutzer im Web über diese Krankeit PK gesucht und später kamen sie dann, BPS und KISP aber was da im Forum abgelaufen ist spottete jeglicher Beschreibung aber nach faßt 2 Jahren entlich einiger massen beruhigt!

Es ist doch keine Frage, Ihr habt bestes geleistet und Sück für Stück kann doch weiteres hinzu kommen und wachsen auch mit uns passiven "Mitglieder".

Was Sie aber jetzt vor haben, habe ich das gefühl, daß es eine Trotzreaktion ist und die o. g. Behandlungen ausgliedern wollen!

Die ADT - HB1, 2, 3, oder gar 4fach, gehört einfach zu den vielen Möglichkeiten den PK zu beseitigen und daher auf dieser Website gelassen nur eben nicht so im übertriebenen Sinn, ausgewogen auf die gleichen Ebene wie die anderen Behandlungen.

Es wird wohl so kommen wie Sie es vorhaben, ein demokratisches vorhaben ist das nicht und geht auch nur weil die "Mitglieder" kein Stimmrecht haben und die oberste Hierarchie bestimmt die Richtung, meinen Sie, ist das richtig?

Ich weiß genau von was ich rede denn ich habe schon 3 Extreme durch gemacht und imerwider ein Rezidiv.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## cligensa

> Deine Auszählung von Stichworten fand ich witzig ... hoffentlich hattest Du alle Quelltexte auf einmal vorliegen.
> grüsse,
> Rudolf


Nein, das geht viel einfacher als Auszählen: man braucht die Stichworte nur in die Suchmaske eintragen und schon gibt es die Antwort.
Wissenschaftlich gearbeitet zu haben, ist hier ein zu hoher Anspruch aber Schwätzen mag ich nicht, sondern ich halte viel mehr davon zu belegen, was ich da behaupte, vor allem wenn ich eine Gegenbehauptung aufstelle zu einer eher daherge...sagten Stimmungsaussage ;-).
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Reinardo

Das ist ungeachtet aller Schönrederei doch ein Einknicken vor der Kritik. De facto werden alle DHB-Therapierte und -Interessierte aufgefordert, dieses Forum zu verlassen. Als ob man auf einen Anlass hierfür nur gewartet hätte . . .Weitere Kommentierung erspare ich mir besser.
Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*"Abgespecktes Forum"*

Ich wollt es würde nacht und die Erleuchtung käme.

*"Das Wesentliche auf dieser Welt ist unsichtbar"  * (Antoine De Saint-Exupèry)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *"Abgespecktes Forum"*
> 
> Ich wollt es würde nacht und die Erleuchtung käme.
> 
> *"Das Wesentliche auf dieser Welt ist unsichtbar"  * (Antoine De Saint-Exupèry)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

wieder einmal muß ich dich verbessern. Zur Zeit macht man sich erst mal nur Gedanken über die unausgewogene BPS-Homepage. Das Forum ist eine andere Sache.

Gruß Dieter

*Betrachtung-Zen Nr. 14 : Der Zusammenhang von höherem Bewusstsein und Sprache - Ohne die Verwendung von Sprache, von Worten, hätte Buddha niemals Erleuchtung gefunden (17.3.2003/ MulmiLex: Religion, Sprache, Bewusstsein)*

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Hutschi. Achte genau auf Dieters Wortwahl: "zur Zeit", "erstmal nur","Das Forum ist eine andere Sache", das heisst, dessen Bereinigung kommt dann später dran, und das Ganze vernebelt mit Zitaten von Buddha und dem Wahlspruch von Uwe Peters "Werde Manager Deiner Krankheit", der sich ob seiner leidvollen Erfahrungen mit den  Ärzten wahrscheinlich im Grabe herumdrehen würde, wenn er wüsste, welche Leute seinen Ausspruch hier missbrauchen.
Das fügt sich leider ein in eine Entwicklung, die beim BPS schon viel früher, etwa 2003, eingesetzt hat. So hat Wolf-Dieter Ludwig, Vorsitzender der Arzneimittelkommission der Deutschen Ärzteschaft in einem Interview mit der Berliner Zeitung am 26.1.2007 vor einer zu beobachtenden Unterwanderung der Selbsthilfegruppen gewarnt. Er dachte hierbei vorrangig an Einflussnahme der Pharmaindustrie. Eine Unterwanderung findet  aber  auch indirekt statt  durch die Annahme von Sponsorengeldern und die Aufnahme von  Mitgliedern, die aus welchen Motiven auch immer eine Kursänderung erzwingen, so dass aus einer anfangs kritischen, progressiven, experimentellen, agressiven und ausschliesslich am Patienteninteresse orientierten Selbsthilfe-Organisation letztendlich  ein flügellahmer Verein wird, den die Ärzteschaft weder  fürchten noch ernst nehmen muss.  Die Selbsthilfegruppen der Frauen haben schon vor Jahrzehnten eine Reform ihrer rückständigen Behandlungsrichtlinien beim Brustkrebs erzwungen, haben sich Respekt verschafft. Aber das waren auch Frauen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

Reinardo,

es wäre viel besser, würdest Du auf Deine eigene Wortwahl besser achten!




> Lieber Hutschi. Achte genau auf Dieters Wortwahl: "zur Zeit", "erstmal nur","Das Forum ist eine andere Sache", das heisst, dessen Bereinigung kommt dann später dran, und das Ganze vernebelt mit Zitaten von Buddha und dem Wahlspruch von Uwe Peters "Werde Manager Deiner Krankheit", der sich ob seiner leidvollen Erfahrungen mit den Ärzten wahrscheinlich im Grabe herumdrehen würde, wenn er wüsste, welche Leute seinen Ausspruch hier missbrauchen.


Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Christian, Hallo Ralf,

Aufgrund Deiner ausführlichen Stellungnahme, lieber Christian, habe ich mir zum ersten Mal die Homepage von BPS genau angesehen und bin voll Deiner Meinung, dass insgesamt eine ausgewogene Berichtserstattung vorliegt, und ich bedaure meine ungerechtfertigte Kritik, da das Vorwort zur DHB durchaus kritische Informationen bringt. Das Problem liegt aber im Aufbau der Homepage wie es Günther in seiner Stellungnahme aufgezeigt hat. Über eine falsch konzipierte Nutzerführung kommt man an die Informationen eher zufällig. 
Bei KISP sieht es dann etwas anders aus, aber hier hat Ralf ja aufgezeigt, dass er in seiner Einmannshow dies nicht bewältigen kann, und wir Forumsteilnehmer durch entsprechende Textveröffentlichungen für eine breitere Information selber sorgen können.
Nun möchte ich die Reaktion/den Vorschlag, für DHB eine eigene Plattform aufzumachen, ansprechen. Dies ist für mich ein Rückschritt, und ich schließe mich da den Argumenten von Carola Elke und Helmut.2 voll an. Weiter möchte ich zu bedenken geben, dass für den Hilfesuchenden alles noch viel komplizierter und komplexer wird, nun auf drei Internetseiten herumzusuchen, denn die Hormonbehandlung ist ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der Therapie gegen PK. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass demnächst nach Eröffnung des gemeinsamen Forums der Zusammenschluss von BPS und KISP erfolgt, was sicherlich zu einer Bündelung der Kräfte führen- Ihr seid alle ehrenamtlich tätig- und auch dem Hilfesuchenden einen besseren Überblick bringen würde.
Weil es noch nicht solange zurückliegt und vielleicht für Eure Entscheidung hilfreich ist, möchte ich kurz beschreiben, wie ich zum Forum und den Internetseiten von KISP und BPS gekommen bin, und was ich dabei empfunden und gedacht habe.
Nach zwei negativen Biopsien und weiteren PSA-Anstieg sagte ich mir, dass es nun Zeit wird, sich selber mit der Thematik auseinander zu setzen und nicht mehr alleine dem Arzt zu vertrauen. Damit begann ich  September/Oktober 2005 mit meinen ersten Internetrecherchen wie üblich über Google und bin damals erst nach einer gewissen Zeit auf die Seiten von KISP und BPS gestoßen. Heute ist dies wesentlich verbessert worden, und zwar bei Eingabe von Suchbegriffen zu unserer Problematik ist das Forum meistens auf der ersten Seite mit Beiträgen angeführt und darüber kommt der Suchende dann auch sehr schnell zu den Seiten von BPS und KISP. Ich war damals natürlich wegen der Prostata Angelegenheit auch nicht jeden Tag im Internet aktiv, sondern dies erfolgte mehr sporadisch im Abstand von 1  2 Wochen und dann über einen Zeitraum von maximal 2 Stunden. Mein Status zu dieser Zeit war ja noch PK frei. Im Dezember 2005 bin ich dann auf KISP und BPS gestoßen. Ich bin dann bei KISP hängen geblieben, und zwar einmal wegen des übersichtlichen Informationsaufbaus mit links übereinander die Stichwörter angeordnet und mit Anklicken dieser dann direkt den Erhalt der Information oder einer weiteren detailliert gegliederten Übersicht, und zweitens bin ich dann gleich auf Ralfs Grundlagentext gestoßen, den ich auch sofort ausgedruckt und meiner Frau gegeben habe mit dem Hinweis, sich schon einmal für den Fall der Fälle zu informieren. Ich habe dann die Artikel über DHB gelesen und Ralfs Erfahrungsbericht mit seiner Entscheidungsfindung gelesen, der mich beeindruckt hat, und schon damals habe ich mich abgestimmt mit meiner Frau mehr oder weniger für die DHB entschieden, obwohl ich dann die Diagnose PK erst ein halbes Jahr später erhalten habe. 
Ich habe mir natürlich auch die BPS Seite angesehen und auch etwas herumgeklickt und bin dabei aber nicht auf Informationen gestoßen, die mich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt interessiert haben, so dass aufgrund der sehr guten Erfahrung mit der KISP Homepage ich mir kaum noch einmal die BPS Seite angesehen habe. Nach und nach durch meine aktive Forumsbeteiligung ist mir die Bedeutung und Wichtigkeit des BPS klar geworden, aber dies zeigt auch, welche große Bedeutung das richtige Homepagekonzept hat.
Damit sind wir wieder beim Thema Internetauftritt angelangt, und ich bin auch gerne bereit, an einer Neugestaltung/Aufbau mitzuarbeiten. Zuerst einmal habe ich aber die große Bitte, nicht eine dritte Homepage zu eröffnen, nicht den Weg des Rückschritts in die Zersplitterung zu gehen sondern mutig den Schritt nach vorne zu machen und den Fortschritt der Konzentration zu wagen.

Grüße Knut.

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Reinardo,
Du wirst verstehen, dass ich Deiner Bewertung über Beeinflussung unseres Verbandes durch Annahme von Sponsorengeldern, über die Aufnahme von Mitgliedern, die uns nicht gewogen sind, Unterwanderung, und die Entwicklung zum flügellahmen Verein überhaupt nicht folgen kann. Als Verantwortliche eines großen Verbandes müssen wir kleinliche Gesichtspunkte außen vor lassen. Was wir bisher erreicht haben, die Anerkennung, die wir nicht nur für unsere Kommunikationsmittel sondern auch als Verbandsvertreter bekommen, die Mitarbeit z.B. in der Urologie, wie Zertifizierung, Leitlinie der Urologie, Probleme des PSA-Testens, Ärztebeirat, Patientenbeirat des Paritätischen Wohlfahrtsverbandes etc. haben wir erreicht durch harte selbstlose Arbeit. Und das wird auch so bleiben. Wenn durch Stimmungsfuzzis jetzt, nachdem Wolfgang gerade mal 3 Monate tot ist, eine Stimmung "gegen Gehrden" gemacht werden soll, damit einige, die bisher kaum oder nie am Aufbau unserer erfolgreichen Organisation in den letzten 6 Jahren mitgearbeitet haben, ihr bedeutendes Ego als kompetent sehen und sich anbieten, um nicht zu sagen anbiedern, um dort zu ernten, wo sie nicht gesäht haben, dann darf sich jeder eine eigene Meinung dazu bilden.

Wir knicken überhaupt nicht ein. Mit Wolfgang hatte ich hinsichtlich einer eigenen DHB-Website eine kontrovers geführte Diskussion, da ich diese seit langem für sinnvoll halte. 
In einer eigenen Website wird es mehr und ausführlichere Beiträge mit dem letzten Stand aus den USA geben. Wir werden über die DHB in der BPS-Website grundsätzlich berichten und einen direkten Link dorthin anbieten, so dass noch bessere und sachliche Informationen aus dem Internet über die DHB gewonnen werden können. Wir werden nach wie vor kritisch, progressiv, auch  experimentell, jedoch nur mit gebremsten Schaum agressiv handeln, um die Effizienz nicht zu gefährden, aber wir werden immer und ausschliesslich am Patienteninteresse orientiert sein

Ralf ist der Leiter des medizinischen Redaktionsteams der BPS-Website. Ihm liegt zwar auch das KISP-Forum am Herzen, aber er ist dafür zuständig, dass diese beiden Bereiche zusammengeführt werden. Es wäre sehr schade, wenn sich aus dieser Dualität eine Konkurrenz ergeben würde. Das kann Ralf verhindern. Er und wir brauchen jedoch konstruktive teamfähige Mitarbeiter. Wir können nicht alles allein schultern.

Deinen Worten ist zu entnehmen, dass Du in Sorge bist über die Zukunft des BPS. Wir auch! Wir werden darum kämpfen, dass bei der nächsten Wahl die Stimmungsmacher und Schnellaktivisten das bestehende erfahrene und vertrauensvoll zusammenarbeitende erfolgreiche Team nicht zerschlagen werden. Wenn wir bisher nicht ganz so viel schaffen konnten wie die Frauen, dann berücksichtige bitte, dass die Frauenselbsthilfe seit 25 Jahren besteht, die haben also 20 Jahre mehr Vorlauf. Wir sind ehrenamtlich arbeitende Mitarbeiter, die ihre Freizeit opfern, die gemeinsam mit allen Selbsthiflegruppenleitern ein Optimum für Patienten erarbeiten. Nur wenige engagieren sich zeitlich und kräftemäßig in dem Ausmaß, das notwendig ist, um eine solche große und erfolgreiche Organisation zu schaffen. Dazu gehörten die Fähigkeiten eines Wolfgangs, um Hilfe für Patienten einzuwerben und zu organisieren, ein ständiges Anpassen der Infrastruktur an die wachsende Größe des BPS, der Einbindung von Mitarbeitern (Nicola, Marlene, Kai, Gerd), die mitziehen und es gehört dazu die Integration und Koordinierung der Konflikte, die nun mal auftreten. Alles war Neuland für uns. Ich denke wir haben viel geschaffen. Bleib uns gewogen.
Auch für die Zukunft gilt: der Souverän ist die Mitgliederversammlung und wird die Führung bekommen, die er verdient.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Harro

Hallo lieber, sehr geschätzter Christian

Zitat: *Christian:* Lieber Reinardo,

Du wirst verstehen, dass ich Deiner Bewertung über Beeinflussung unseres Verbandes durch Annahme von Sponsorengeldern, über die Aufnahme von Mitgliedern, die uns nicht gewogen sind, Unterwanderung, und die Entwicklung zum flügellahmen Verein überhaupt nicht folgen kann

Bevor nun Reinardo zur Feder greift -  er ist vielleicht gerade bei einer ganz wichtigen Nachmittagsbeschäftigung - möchte ich mich hier schon mal einblenden. Es ist nicht die BPS gemeint. Kein halbwegs Informierter käme auf den Gedanken, daß über BPS Beeinflussungen stattfinden könnten. Ich zumindest habe noch nie aus den vielen schon persönlich geführten Gesprächen den Eindruck gewonnen, daß über unser Forum bzw. deren ehrenamtlich tätigen bewunderswerten Mitbetroffenen von igendwo her eine Dominanz versucht wurde herbeizuführen. Diese uns allen bekannten Mitstreiter, und da gehörst Du Christian dazu, verdienen nicht nur Anerkennung und Respekt, sondern vor allem auch Dank. Und wenn Du nun, Christian, eine neue Plattform ins Leben rufen willst, um den ständigen Nörgeleien aus dem Wege zu gehen, dann bist Du aber doch bereit, nachzugeben, anstatt weiter Flagge zu zeigen und nun wikrlich mit Hilfe von Kisp und Ralf eine neue Homepage auf die Beine zu stellen. Knut bietet Dir schon Hilfe an, wie oben nachzulesen. Wenn Ihr für mich Verwendung habt zum Korrekturlesen etc. bin ich auch sofort bereit, mitzuhelfen. Laßt uns das wirklich alles noch einmal in Ruhe überdenken.
Bitte, keinen Schnellschuß aus der möglichweise erzeugten Resignation durch die ständigen Quertreiber, die sich hier besser mit Vorschlägen als mit Kritik einbringen sollten. Noch habe gerade von diesen auch Betroffenen keine konkreten Ansätze für eine Neugestaltung gesehen.

*"* 
*Die Freiheit besteht darin, dass man alles tun kann, was einem anderen nicht schadet*"       (Matthias Claudius)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## cligensa

> Und wenn Du nun, Christian, eine neue Plattform ins Leben rufen willst, um den ständigen Nörgeleien aus dem Wege zu gehen, dann bist Du aber doch bereit, nachzugeben, anstatt weiter Flagge zu zeigen und nun wikrlich mit Hilfe von Kisp und Ralf eine neue Homepage auf die Beine zu stellen. 
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Lieber Hutschi, 
zunächst mal vielen Dank für Deine freundlichen Worte, die hört man selten. Zum Thema ist etwas nicht ganz rübergekommen: Es geht nicht darum, dass ich eine neue Plattform ins Leben rufe und damit einen Rückschritt vollziehe, vielmehr wird die Domain www.dreifache.hormonblockade.de dem Ralf zugeordnet, alles ist mit Ralf abgesprochen. Wir machen also genau das, was Du ansprichst. Ralf  hat den Auftrag, die medizinischen Informationen von KISP und BPS-Website zusammenzuführen.  Das ist eine sehr anspruchsvolle Organisationsaufgabe. Es erscheint aber sinnvoll, der DHB als der immer noch experimentellen Therapie mit den so vielfältigen Berichten, mit den so vielfältigen Fragenkomplexen und Informationen aus den USA, aus Deutschland und von unseren  Patienten einen gesonderten Raum einzuräumen, weil hier wegen der Neuartigkeit des Therapieansatzes, den Kontroversen und dem Potenzial dieser Therapie sehr viel mehr Informationen zusammenfließen. Wir können da absolut keine Gleichwertigkeit mit dem Informationsumfang anderer Therapieoptionen herstellen. Somit würde es unausweichlich wieder nur heißen: "Dauerbrenner".
Zwischen Ralf und mir paßt kein Blatt Papier, wir arbeiten eng zusammen.

Dir und auch Knut vielen Dank für das Angebot der Mitarbeit. Die Einbindung in eine Arbeit werden wir gerne in Anspruch nehmen, sobald sich da etwas realisieren läßt. Es muß ja vorbereitet sein und passen. Als erstes werde ich Dich für "Korrekturlesen"  gern bald in Anspruch nehmen.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo!

Die separate DHB-Homepage finde ich ueberfluessig wie einen Kropf. Das Ganze, nur weil einige Wenige etwas Unausgewogenes empfinden!!??!!

Hier wedelt doch der Schwanz mit dem Hund...

Herzliche Gruesse aus dem sonnigen Sueden sendet

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Christian,
Deine Argumente für eine eigene DHB-homepage sind für mich nicht stichhaltig. Gerade weil ihr alle ehrenamtlich tätig seid, bedeutet diese Entscheidung für Euch eine Mehrbelastung und wie ich schon angeführt habe, bringt dies keine Vereinfachung für den Hilfesuchenden sondern erhöht die Komplexität. Eure knappen Ressourcen werden falsch eingesetzt und der Kritik entgeht Ihr damit auch nicht, und diese kann ich schon im voraus formulieren: "Jetzt haben sie nur noch Zeit für ihr Lieblingskind."
Ich kann nur raten: Verschlankt die Prozesse und steckt die Ressourcen zum Wohle der Patienten in einen verbesserten, klaren und gemeinsamen Internetauftritt, und ich bin gerne bereit hier mit zu helfen. Überdenkt bitte noch einmal Eure Entscheidung, da eine Verzettelung noch nie Probleme gelöst hat.
Beste Grüße Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Christian,
> Deine Argumente für eine eigene DHB-homepage sind für mich nicht stichhaltig. Gerade weil ihr alle ehrenamtlich tätig seid, bedeutet diese Entscheidung für Euch eine Mehrbelastung und wie ich schon angeführt habe, bringt dies keine Vereinfachung für den Hilfesuchenden sondern erhöht die Komplexität. Eure knappen Ressourcen werden falsch eingesetzt und der Kritik entgeht Ihr damit auch nicht, und diese kann ich schon im voraus formulieren: "Jetzt haben sie nur noch Zeit für ihr Lieblingskind."
> Ich kann nur raten: Verschlankt die Prozesse und steckt die Ressourcen zum Wohle der Patienten in einen verbesserten, klaren und gemeinsamen Internetauftritt, und ich bin gerne bereit hier mit zu helfen. Überdenkt bitte noch einmal Eure Entscheidung, da eine Verzettelung noch nie Probleme gelöst hat.
> Beste Grüße Knut.


Lieber Knut,

besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen...

Schorschel

----------


## RuStra

> Lieber Knut,
> 
> besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen...
> 
> Schorschel


Hallo Schorschel, Knut, Carola und andere, die ihr die Gefahr seht, dass sich künftig Christian, Ralf und andere nur noch um ihr "Lieblingskind" kümmern und sich aus dem Forum verabschieden:
Ich meine, das Gegenteil kann der Fall sein, wenn die neue angedachte DHB-Homepage einen Schritt voran darstellt in der STRUKTURIERUNG des Wissens über PK-Therapie. Sowohl auf den BPS- wie KISP-Seiten als auch auf einer Spezial-Seite hat die DHB ihren Platz. "Mehrarbeit" liegt sowieso an, dafür haben wir viel zu viele Aufgaben. 

Der Schlüssel zum effizienten Einsatz der vielen im Netz irgendwo möglichen ehrenamtlichen Arbeitskraft-Angebote liegt in der Frage, ob Kooperation entlang klarer Fragen und Aufgabenstellungen möglich wird oder nicht. Das Problem der elendigen über die Jahre immer wieder aufgewärmten Frust-Debatten ist doch nicht, dass nicht wichtige Fragen angsprochen worden wären (wie die nach Sinnhaftigkeit von OP vs. DHB bei lokalisiertem PK), sondern dass diese Kontroversen aufgrund von Unzulänglichkeiten der Kombattanten immer wieder von dem Kooperations-Versuch abdriften und in Nebenkriegsschauplätzen von Nebenkriegsschauplätzen verenden. Die Parole, nun endlich die "DHB-Lastigkeit des BPS" angreifen zu wollen, ist solch eine Irreführung. Nichts für Dieter, aber Dein Haupt-Beitrag in dieser Debatte war leider nicht der (Internet-)Kooperations-Versuch. Ich meine, dass erneut GRÖSSERE Anstrengungen für die Verbreitung und Debatte der "nicht-invasiven PK-Therapie"  (wie -Prävention) unternommen werden müssen. Die "DHB-Fraktion" hat sich doch gegenüber früher schon weitgehend zurückgezogen - ich meine, dass die Zweigleisigkeitk eines Internetauftritts eine erneute Intensivierung der Diskussion bringen kann - vorausgesetzt, wir bekommen diese abschweifigen Verwirrungs-Diskussion besser unter Kontrolle. Natürlich "nicht-invasiv", versteht sich.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## MichaelF

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin absolut gegen die Herausnahme des DHB-Themas aus dem Forum.
Dieses Forum ist für alle Themen rund um unsere Erkrankung gedacht und würde durch die Splittung ad-absurdum geführt.
Durch die Harausnahme würde das Forum in anderen Bereichen "lastig" werden - dann würden auch diese Themen in neue Foren überführt werden 
usw. usw. 
Ich möchte mich nicht in zig Foren anmelden müssen um meine Krankheit umfassend beleuchten zu können.
Bitte diese Entscheidung sehr gut zu überdenken!!!!
Viele Grüße 
Michael F

----------


## Harro

Hallo Michael,

gut so. Aber Du hast doch weiter oben zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen, daß man zu unterscheiden hat zwischen Forum und Home-Page. Für mich war das Forum immer das Non-Plus-Ultra, und wie man an die mich intessierenden Brennpunkte einer für mich nur im Hintergrund wahr genommenen Home-Page kommt, ob Kisp oder BPS, habe sogar ich kapiert und sehr aufmerksam alle in Frage kommenden Therapiemöglichkeiten abgeklopft. Daß ich mich für die DHB entschieden habe, nachdem ich reichlich mit Stoff über alle anderen Möglichkeiten von meinen mich mehr oder weniger gut begleitenden Ärzten versorgt wurde, muß mich auch heute nicht nachdenklich stimmen. Und ich bereue nichts, selbst jetzt, wo ich noch so viel mehr weiß.

*"Man muß sich einfache Ziele setzen, dann kann man sich komplizierte Umwege erlauben"    * (Charles de Gaulle)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Michael

> Und ich bereue nichts, selbst jetzt, wo ich noch so viel mehr weiß.


Auch ich bereue noch gar nichts selbst jetzt, wo ich  sexuell verkrüppelt bin.

_Schön ist eigentlich alles, was man mit Liebe betrachtet._
*(Morgenstern)*


Gruß 
Michael

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,
Ich kann nicht erkennen bei Deinen Argumenten für die DHB, warum dafür eine separate Homepage nötig ist. Später kommen dann meiner Meinung nach die für Euch relevanten Punkte in Deinem Beitrag auf den Tisch, und zwar meint Ihr mit der separaten Homepage der Kritik, der unobjektiven Diskussion, der Anprangerung immer wiederkehrender als unrecht empfundener Vorwürfe entgehen zu können. Das ist ein Irrtum. Wer darauf aus ist, findet neue Argumente, um die Obrigkeit zu ärgern.
Die Hormontherapie mit allen ihren Varianten ist eine der wichtigsten Waffen gegen den PK und gehört somit auf einer Homepage mit den anderen Therapiemöglichkeiten präsentiert. Wenn Ihr Euch der Kritik- ich meine, dass meine berechtigt war- nicht mehr stellen wollt, dann gründet als Schutzraum einen neuen Club der zufriedenen DHBler wie es in USA üblich ist. Da gibt es die Brachy-Anhänger, die Protonen therapierten aus Loma Linda usw. und alle berichten, wie zufrieden sie mit ihrer gewählten Therapie sind.
Um festzustellen, dass Euer Vorhaben ein Rückschritt ist, dafür müssen wir nicht erst Mc Kinsey engagieren.
Ebenso was die interdisziplinäre Arbeit im Web betrifft, bin ich der Meinung, dass diese auch bei uns funktionieren sollte. Wie ich schon einmal gesagt habe, macht der PK vor keiner Gruppierung unserer Gesellschaft halt, so dass nun immer mehr nachrücken, die von Berufs wegen die Erfahrung der Projektarbeit im Web mitbringen.
Ich schlage vor, dass wir gleich einen Anfang machen, um die Meinung zu Eurem Projekt separate Homepage für DHB zu erforschen. Ich werde ein paar Fragen entwerfen und in diesen Thread stellen zusammen mit meiner Mailadresse und als Kontrollorgan, die von meinem Freund Hutschi, der noch nichts von seinem Glück weis, und bitten, dass alle Interessierten Hutschi und mir Ihre Antwort mailen. Wir werden dann tagesaktuell die Ergebnisse melden und Euch eine Entscheidungshilfe liefern.
Ich bitte dies nun nicht als einen  Angriff auf die Obrigkeit  anzusehen, sondern neben dem fast nutzlosen Diskutieren, möchte ich auch einmal etwas Ergebnis orientiertes hier im Forum tun.

Grüße Knut.

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> Ich kann nicht erkennen bei Deinen Argumenten für die DHB, warum dafür eine separate Homepage nötig ist. Später kommen dann meiner Meinung nach die für Euch relevanten Punkte in Deinem Beitrag auf den Tisch, und zwar meint Ihr mit der separaten Homepage der Kritik, der unobjektiven Diskussion, der Anprangerung immer wiederkehrender als unrecht empfundener Vorwürfe entgehen zu können. Das ist ein Irrtum. Wer darauf aus ist, findet neue Argumente, um die Obrigkeit zu ärgern.
> Die Hormontherapie mit allen ihren Varianten ist eine der wichtigsten Waffen gegen den PK und gehört somit auf einer Homepage mit den anderen Therapiemöglichkeiten präsentiert. Wenn Ihr Euch der Kritik- ich meine, dass meine berechtigt war- nicht mehr stellen wollt, dann gründet als Schutzraum einen neuen Club der zufriedenen DHBler wie es in USA üblich ist.





hallo Knut, 

Du hast mich gründlich missverstanden. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm und verwunderlich ist es bei den reichlich verschiedenen Ausgangspunkten/Denkweisen zwischen uns auch nicht. 

Zunächst:  Du  brauchst mich nicht im Plural anzusprechen, ich schreibe hier nicht als Mitglied irgendeiner Gruppe und vertrete streng genommen niemanden. Gehe auf meine  Argumente ein, das reicht völlig.

Sodann ist mein Eindruck über die Jahre seit ich die DHB / KISP u. BPS im Spätsommer 2002 entdeckte, dass die von Anfang an geführte Debatte über die DHB die Vorreiter immer mehr zermürbt hat, sodass sie den Rückzug angetreten haben. Auch wenn Ralf  u. Christian  die  Fahne hochhalten und Christian  für den BPS  und die anstehende Mitgliederversammlung einen kämpferischen Ton angeschlagen hat,  die  Debatte im Forum  ist  in den letzten 2 bis 3 Jahren eine  andere  geworden. 

Schliesslich: Wo soll das Problem einer "separaten Homepage" sein? Wenn sie denn die ihr zugedachte spezialisierte Funktion bekommt, ist ein Zugewinn an Struktur. Wenn Du pauschalierend spekulierst, "meint ihr ... entgehen zu können": Könnte es sein, dass Du auch zwischen Forum und Homepage(s) nicht richtig unterscheidest? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass Christian angekündigt hätte, er wolle die ohnehin leider selten gewordenen Beiträge von ihm jetzt auch noch ganz einstellen, auch Ralf nicht. Das Problem ist umgekehrt: Wie können wir andere frühere Mit-Diskutanten, die auch ihre Erfahrungen mit HB in allen Lagen haben, wieder fürs Forum zurückgewinnen.





> Ich schlage vor, dass wir gleich einen Anfang machen, um die Meinung zu Eurem Projekt separate Homepage für DHB zu erforschen. Ich werde ein paar Fragen entwerfen und in diesen Thread stellen zusammen mit meiner Mailadresse und als Kontrollorgan, die von meinem Freund Hutschi, der noch nichts von seinem Glück weis, und bitten, dass alle Interessierten Hutschi und mir Ihre Antwort mailen. Wir werden dann tagesaktuell die Ergebnisse melden und Euch eine Entscheidungshilfe liefern.
> Ich bitte dies nun nicht als einen  Angriff auf die Obrigkeit  anzusehen, sondern neben dem fast nutzlosen Diskutieren, möchte ich auch einmal etwas Ergebnis orientiertes hier im Forum tun.
> 
> Grüße Knut.


ja, ist doch ne super idee - kooperation ist auch das Lied, das ich offenbar heute singe ...
bloss bittebitte stell nicht die Frage: Findest Du es gut, dass sich die DHB-Gruppe aus der Diskussion verabschieden möchte?

----------


## Harro

Hallo Michael,

schon daß Du diese Worte für wert befunden hast, sie hier niederzuschreiben. Zitat :*Michael:* *Schön ist eigentlich alles, was man mit Liebe betrachtet.
(Morgenstern)

*Ich erinnere mich an eine Nacht, als Dein Innerstes nach Hilfe rief. Mag sein, daß ich in jener Nacht der Erste war, der Dir das von den Lippen abgelesen hat. Auf jeden Fall werde ich immer dann daran denken, wenn ich selbst mal so ein Tief habe.

*"Die Liebe erträgt alles, glaubt alles, hofft alles, hält allem stand. Die Liebe hört niemals auf"          * (I Korinther 13.7 F)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,

da ich nicht die Hierachien im BPS kenne, und ich aus Deinen Beiträgen manchmal den Eindruck gewonnen habe, dass Du dazu gehörst, habe ich Deinen letzten Beitrag als von "oben" angesehen. Bitte entschuldige meine Unwissenheit, und ich werde Dich natürlich genauso gerne als Privatperson ansprechen. Aber der Sinn meines Beitrages mit der Flucht nach "hinten" passt ja auch für Christian aufgrund seiner Beiträge in diesem seinen Thread.
Es ist für mich selbstverständlich, dass ich meine Fragen ohne Hinterhältigkeit formulieren werde, da ich einen konstruktiven Beitrag im Forum liefern möchte und vielleicht ist dies dann auch ein neuer Anfang, um das Web besser für die Verbandsarbeitsarbeit zu nutzen, unsere Häuptlinge etwas zu entlasten und zu zeigen, was die Basis denkt und wünscht.

Gruß Knut.

P.S. Ich kenne zu genüge aus eigener Erfahrung diese Probleme, da ich selber einmal von Berufs wegen Häuptling war.

----------


## Paul Neuer

Hallo Leute!
Jetzt möchte mich ich auch mal einbringen und meine Meinung dazu sagen.
Über 6 Jahre bin ich jetzt auch schon dabei. Zuerst bei Uwes KISP und dann hier.  Auch ich verdanke Uwes und Christians Arbeit sehr viel.  
Ich bin absolut gegen die Herausnahme des DHB -Themas aus dem Forum. 
Sollen doch alle diejenige denen es bei uns nicht recht ist, zu den anderen Foren und Seiten gehen wie zb. 
Krebs - Kompass  
Knochenstark
Onmeda Medicine-Worldwide 
 
Gruß Paul

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Christian,
am 11.03.07 habe ich Dir eine E-mail gesendet, mit der Bitte, mich über die *neuen* Erkenntnisse der Herrn Dr. Bob Leibowitz zu informieren.

Wir diskutieren zur Zeit die Behandlungsstrategien des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms (s. "Plattform zum fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom").
Rund 20 - 30 % der betroffenen Männer bekommen leider die Diagnose: Primär metastasierendes Prostatakarzinom. 
Diese Diagnose bedeutet für diese erkankten Männer - unter den momentanen Leitlinien in Deutschland - eine ab Diagnosestellung palliative Therapieausrichtung.
Da Du wahrscheinlich noch keine Zeit hattest, auf meine E-mail zu antworten, bitte ich nun hier darum, dem Forum über *neue* Erkenntnisse der Herrn Dr.Bob Leibowitz zu berichten.

Gruß Werner R.


*PS: Ich habe mich übrigens für einen Thementisch zum Thema: "Aktuelle Behandlungsstrategien des fortgeschrittenen*
*Prostatakarzinoms" im Rahmen unserer nächsten Hauptversammlung als Mitarbeiter angemeldet.*

----------


## Harro

Hallo Werner

Zitat *Werner* :*PS: Ich habe mich übrigens für einen Thementisch zum Thema: "Aktuelle Behandlungsstrategien des fortgeschrittenen
Prostatakarzinoms" im Rahmen unserer nächsten Hauptversammlung als Mitarbeiter angemeldet*

Wann und wo ist denn diese Hauptversammlung, und wer darf da erscheinen?

*"Auch das schlechteste Buch hat seine gute Seite: die letzte."*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Werner
> 
> Zitat *Werner* :*PS: Ich habe mich übrigens für einen Thementisch zum Thema: "Aktuelle Behandlungsstrategien des fortgeschrittenen*
> *Prostatakarzinoms" im Rahmen unserer nächsten Hauptversammlung als Mitarbeiter angemeldet*
> 
> Wann und wo ist denn diese Hauptversammlung, und wer darf da erscheinen?
> 
> *"Auch das schlechteste Buch hat seine gute Seite: die letzte."*
> (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)
> ...


Hallo Hutschi,

selbst in einem schlechten Buch kann die letzte Seite nicht nur gut, sondern auch mit Hoffnung behaftet sein! 

*Ich hoffe, mit anderen betroffenen Männern, die sich auch mit der Diagnose  "fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom" auseinandersetzen*
*müssen, an der Aufarbeitung der aktuellen Situation der Therapie-Optionen in Deutschland míthelfen zu können.*
*In welchem Rahmen das passiert, ist nicht von primärer Bedeutung. Nur es muß passieren!*

Also Hutschi,

weiter Ärmel hoch und konstruktiv mithelfen.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> Ich erinnere mich an eine Nacht, als Dein Innerstes nach Hilfe rief. Mag sein, daß ich in jener Nacht der Erste war, der Dir das von den Lippen abgelesen hat. Auf jeden Fall werde ich immer dann daran denken, wenn ich selbst mal so ein Tief habe.


Hallo Hutschi,
ich kann mich noch gut an Deinen Beitrag erinnern, der mir gut getan hat und den ich aufgehoben habe:


spontan habe ich Deinen Gefühlsausbruch lesen wollen, weil ich mir sagte, jemand der nachts oder ganz früh morgens im Forum schreibt, der muss Kummer haben. Lieber Michael, Du bist nicht allein bei solchen nächtlichen Attacken, wenn auch meine Probleme " noch nicht " Deine sind. Aber das ständige Grübeln vorm Einschlafen kann auch ich nicht verhindern. Weißt Du, vielleicht hilft es Dir in solchen Stunden, Rückblick zu halten, was Du im Leben alles geleistet hast und was Du irgendwo erreicht hast, was andere nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben. Immerhin hast Du doch auch 4 Kinder, die alle in Deine Fußstapfen getreten sind. Sei doch stolz darauf.
Und wenn Dir die Bluesmusik Entspannung bringt, dann ist es aber doch auch ein Zeichen, dass Du noch fähig bist, in solchen Momenten ganz abzuschalten. Also Michael, Kopf hoch, weiter kämpfen, auch für Deine große Familie
Gruß Hutschi

Alles Gute 
Michael
*"Das ganze Leben ist der Versuch, um es zu behalten"*
*Ingeborg Bachmann*

----------


## Harro

Hallo Paul,

Zitat *Paul* : Über 6 Jahre bin ich jetzt auch schon dabei. Zuerst bei Uwes KISP und dann hier. Auch ich verdanke Uwes und Christians Arbeit sehr viel. 
Ich bin absolut gegen die Herausnahme des DHB -Themas aus dem Forum

*Paul*, alter Kampfgefährte. Ich kenne Dich ja als harten Nahkämpfer, aber daß Du so kristallklar Stellung beziehst, das haut sogar mich um. Nur leider gibt es hier auch eine Stimme, die fein säuberlich unterscheiden möchte zwischen Forum und Home-Page, was immer man sich unter dieser aus dem amerikanischen Sprachbereich stammenden  Bezeichnung vorzustellen vermag. Schon  Deinem klaren Bekenntnis zum Forum - und ich habe mich ja auch so artikuliert - ist doch  zu entnehmen, was Sache sein sollte. 

Neue Home-Page ja, aber keine Trennung von DHB in dieser Page und Zusammenführung  mit  KISP mit allen  relevanten Beiträgen. 

*"Suche nicht andere, sondern dich selbst zu übertreffen.*
(Cicero)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Friedhelm

Hallo zusammen,

auch  ich möchte mich mit einer Meinung zu dem Thema "*DHB-Lastigkeit des BPS"* melden. Ich halte es für unlogisch, wenn ihr aus diesem Vorwurf die Konsequenz zieht, eine eigene Homepage zu dieser Therapie zu erstellen, denn gerade dadurch würde die DHB ja zu etwas Besonderem hochgepuscht, dem man mehr Platz einräumt als anderen Therapien.
Wenn auf der BPS - Seite die DHB möglichst sachlich als eine von mehreren in Frage kommenden Therapien oder als eine Ergänzungstherapie dargestellt wird und ihr auch darauf hinweist, dass die DHB noch nicht die wünschenswerte wissenschaftliche Basis hat, dann gehört sie auch auf die BPS - Seite.  Das ist alle mal informatifer als eine neue Internetseite einzurichten, auf der es dann auch wieder  ein Forum gibt. Dadurch werden Betroffene mit Sichrheit noch mehr verwirrt, weil die Übersicht, wo was diskutiert werden soll, nur schlechter werden kann.
Oder habt ihr den Glauben an die Daseinberechtigung der DHB verloren. Mich haben die Diskussionen im Forum und die Infos auf der BPS - Seite jedenfalls wesentlich in meiner Entscheidung für die DHB und die finanziellen Aufwendungen, die damit verbunden sind,  beeinflusst.

Alles Gute für Euch alle

Friedhelm

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

Ich fasse nach 20 min. lesen zusammen

Wenn wir die Beiträge zur DHB auf der BPS-Homepage lassen, ist sie zu DHB-lastig. Wenn wir sie auf eine eigene Plattform für DHB-Interessierte stellen, wird die DHB gepuscht oder sie werden nie gefunden. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt - Die Aufregung nicht.

1. Ich werde nicht müde den *Unterschied* zwischen einer *Homepage* und *Forum* zu erklären:
Forum: Diese Plattform, wo Sie die Möglichkeit haben zu kommunizieren
Homepage: Internetseite mit Informationen -ohne große Interaktivität.

Wer hier schreibt - Die DHB darf nicht aus dem BPS-Forum entfernt werden, lese bitte noch einmal bei 1. nach.

2. Es war nie die Rede davon, dass die DHB von der BPS-Homepage entfernt werden soll. Die Grundinformationen bleiben bestehen. Es tritt lediglich der Fall ein, dass

3. die Überregionale Gruppe PSI-DHB eine eigene Homepage kreiert (was einige andere Gruppen und überregionale Koordinieungsgruppen i. Ü. auch durchgeführt haben - Warum soll diese SHG das nicht dürfen?).

4. Die Homepage der PSI-DHB (mit den ganzen Detailinformationen, die bisher die gefühlte Überlast erzeugen) wird von der BPS-Seite aus verlinkt.

5. Das Forum bleibt von der Aktion völlig unangetastet! Zur Diskussion wird weiterhin der hiesige DHB-Kanal verwendet.

Viele Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Schorschel

> Es tritt lediglich der Fall ein, dass
> 
> 3. die Überregionale Gruppe PSI-DHB eine eigene Homepage kreiert (was einige andere Gruppen und überregionale Koordinieungsgruppen i. Ü. auch durchgeführt haben - Warum soll diese SHG das nicht dürfen?)


Hallo Holger,

es geht ja nicht darum, ob die das "dürfen". Natürlich "dürfen" die das, und wenn die Leute das auch wirklich *wollen*, dann ist es o.k. 

Wenn sie sich allerdings wegen dieser (meines Erachtens völlig unsinnigen, unnützen und aufgebauschten) "DHB-Lastigkeits"-Diskussion dazu gedrängt fühlen sollten, wäre das sehr schade. Ich glaube nämlich, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit der Homepage- und Forumbenutzer zum Einen gar kein Ungleichgewicht empfindet und zum Anderen durchaus in der Lage ist, sich gemäß ihrer Prioritäten zu informieren - sei es hier oder bei anderen Quellen.

Wichtig ist auch der Hinweis, dass Forum und Homepage zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe sind. Im Forum wird auch bei einer separaten DHB-Homepage genauso viel oder wenig über die DHB diskutiert werden wie heute. Also "Viel Lärm um Nichts", wie schon Shakespeare feststellte.

Vielle Grüße aus dem kalten Wiesbaden von

Schorschel

----------


## Reinardo

Frage an Werner und Christian. Ich habe mir gestern nochmal die von Christian übersetzten Schriften von Leibowitz und seinen Montabaur-Vortrag durchgelesen, wo Leibowitz recht überzeugend seinen Therapieansatz beim fortgeschrittenen  und hormonresistenten  Prostatakrebs  erläutert. Es fehlen mir aber Hinweise zu den Überlebenszeiten, die er damit erzielt. Deshalb komme ich auch auf Werners Frage an Christian zurück, ob es diesbezüglich neuere Schriften oder Statistiken von Leibowitz gibt.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Friedhelm

> 1. Ich werde nicht müde den *Unterschied* zwischen einer *Homepage* und *Forum* zu erklären:
> Forum: Diese Plattform, wo Sie die Möglichkeit haben zu kommunizieren
> Homepage: Internetseite mit Informationen -ohne große Interaktivität.


 
Hallo Holger,

mir ist natürlich auch der Unterschied klar. Ich befürchte nur, dass im Laufe der Zeit auch auf der neuen Homepage ein Forum entsteht oder von Anfang an eingerichtete wird. Dadurch würde es dann für die Betroffenen und Interessierten noch schwieriger sich zu informieren.

Gruß

Friedhelm

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo an alle Mitstreiter,

Wie angekündigt möchte ich eine Umfrage starten als Entscheidungshilfe für die Verantwortlichen im BPS und KISP, um die Meinung zur Ankündigung einer neuen eigenen Homepage für DHB der Forumsbenutzer zu ermitteln. Falls jemand die Diskussion verpasst hat, so kann er sich in den beiden nachfolgend aufgeführten Threads informieren:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1424
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1440

Die Fragen sind:

*1. Sind Sie für die Einrichtung einer eigenen Homepage für die Hormontherapie DHB?

2. Sind Sie für eine Überarbeitung der BPS Homepage mit dem Ziel alle Therapieformen einschließlich DHB in angemessener Form nach dem neuesten Stand der Wissenschaft zu präsentieren und mit dem Ziel einer übersichtlichen Bedienerführung?

3. Halten Sie es für sinnvoll bei Erarbeitung einer neuen BPS Homepage, dass KISP gleich mit integriert wird?*


Eure Antworten bitte ich parallel an die folgenden E-Mailadressen zu schicken:

knut.krueger@web.de

und

Hutschenreuter-Neuhofen@t-online.de

Ich werde die Auswertungen vornehmen und Hutschi zur Kontrolle zuschicken, um von vornherein einen Manipulationsvorwurf zu vermeiden.
In der Antwortmail bitte ich unter Betreff Forumsumfrage anzugeben, um Eure Mails leichter von Spam unterscheiden zu können. Wer seine eigene E-Mailadresse nicht verwenden möchte, soll dann bitte die Nachrichteneinrichtung des Forums für seine Antwort benutzen.
Parallel habe ich diese Information als neuen Thread in der Rubrik Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit eröffnet, wo dieser dann auch seinen richtigen Platz hat. Ich bitte Fragen und Kritik dann zu diesem Vorgang nur im neuen Thread vorzutragen.
Bei Eurer Antwort ist es ausreichend, nur die zu den Fragen vorgestellten Zahlen zu verwenden und dahinter dann ein ja oder nein. Da meine Meinung ja bekannt ist, gebe ich nachstehend meine Antwort als Beispiel an:

*Betreff: Forumsumfrage

1 nein
2 ja
3 ja

Gruß Knut.

*Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung auch als Untermauerung, dass wir nicht nur debattieren können sondern auch mitgestalten wollen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo fleißige Schreiber und Mitleser,

kurz und bündig möchte ich auf die riesige Schrift von cligensa http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...40&postcount=1 eingehen, und zwar auf seine Rechenmethode:



> Insgesamt werden die Begriffe "Operation", Prostatektomie" und "Chirurgischer Eingriff" 104 mal in unserer Homepage an unterschiedlichen Stellen erwähnt, die Begriffe "Dreifach" 30 mal und "DHB" 13 mal, trotz der vielen Berichte, die kein Mensch lesen muß, wenn er sich für die DHB nicht interessiert. So DHB-Lastig können wir gar nicht sein. So viel zu einer schnellen Vergleichsrecherche.


Ein merkwürdiger Rechenstil ist das. Daß bei den 104 Erwähnungen der Begriffe "Operation", "Prostatektomie" und "Chirurgischer Eingriff" vorwiegend Herr Leibowitz und seine Helfer unter negativer Verwendung dieser Begriffe tätig sind, ist bisher nicht mal dem Erfinder dieser Rechnung aufgefallen.

 Hiermit möchte ich eine bessere Rechenmethode vorstellen. 

*BPS-Website => Medizinisches => Therapien

Für die Vorstellungen verschiedener Therapien werden zur Zeit folgende Anzahlen von Wörtern verwendet:
* 
* ORCHIEKTOMIE    49
KRYO        568
RPE        639
HIFU        1168
STRAHLEN    3500
DHB        69181
* 
* Grafisch sieht das folgendermaßen aus:
* 


Soll mir noch einer sagen, daß er das ausgewogen findet. Ich finde das auch nicht witzig, Rustra.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

Hallo Holger,

Zitat *Holger* :Ich werde nicht müde den *Unterschied* zwischen einer *Homepage* und *Forum* zu erklären

Das habe sogar ich kapiert, und das ist doch was.

Trotzdem erinnere mich an dieser Stelle ein altes Relikt:

Kleines Iwan schreibt an Radio Eriwan: Is sich möglich zu finden Info über DHB in Home-Page BPS. Antwort: Is sich im Prinzip möglich, aber nur wenn du gehen auf web DHB spezial.

*"Iss, was gar ist, trink, was klar ist, red, was wahr ist"*
(Martin Luther)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> Hiermit möchte ich eine bessere Rechenmethode vorstellen. 
> 
> *BPS-Website => Medizinisches => Therapien*
> 
> *Für die Vorstellungen verschiedener Therapien werden zur Zeit folgende Anzahlen von Wörtern verwendet:*
> 
> *ORCHIEKTOMIE 49*
> *KRYO 568*
> *RPE 639*
> ...


 
An die diesbezüglich nicht festgelegten Mitstreiter!

Jeder, der sich etwas in den Kopf gesetzt hat, findet natürlich Zahlen für seine Thesen. Ob die Zahlen unter'm Strich wirklich etwas Sinnvolles aussagen, muss jeder geneigte Leser für sich selbst entscheiden.

Ich für meinen Teil finde unter den gegebenen Umständen (d.h. insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund der therapeutischen Erfahrungen/Einstellungen der Haupttätigen) den DHB-Wortanteil völlig normal. Bei Homepages von Strahlentherapeuten gibt es eine dramatische Übergewichtung der ST, bei Chirurgen entsprechend etc.etc.etc. Was also soll diese Wortzählerei auf unserer Homepage?

Ich bin völlig sicher, *dass die DHB absolut unterrepräsentiert ist*, wenn man die 10 größten urologischen und/oder PK-Homepages/Foren zusammenrechnet. Also freuen wir uns doch, dass diese interessante Therapieform bei uns ihr Zuhause hat und Wertschätzung erfährt!!!

Wir sind alle erwachsene Menschen, und wir müssen nicht beschützt werden vor der vermeintlichen, ach so bösen Übermacht der DHB hier bei uns. Wir haben andere Sorgen und sollten verhindern, dass die Protagonisten unserer Homepage ihre Zeit mit solchem Killefitt verschwenden. Insofern bitte ich um eine rege Teilnahme an Knuts Umfrage, die ich sehr begrüße. Danke, Knut!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

Zahlenklauberei

Hallo Christian,

bitte, bitte wirf den Bettel noch nicht hin. Es gibt noch genug gewöhnliche Forumsteilnehmer und nicht nur die *"Außerirdischen"* 

Schorschel hat es, was diese Zahlenspielerei anbelangt, doch auf den Punkt gebracht: Ich bin völlig sicher, *dass die DHB absolut unterrepräsentiert ist*, wenn man die 10 größten urologischen und/oder PK-Homepages/Foren zusammenrechnet. Also freuen wir uns doch, dass diese interessante Therapieform bei uns ihr Zuhause hat und Wertschätzung erfährt!!!

Wie hat Hans Albers einmal gesungen: In 100 Jahren ist alles vorbei.

*"Wer sich frei entfalten will, muss viele gute Ratschläge in den Wind schlagen können"        * (Werner Mitsch)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Insgesamt werden die Begriffe "Operation", Prostatektomie" und "Chirurgischer Eingriff" 104 mal in unserer Homepage an unterschiedlichen Stellen erwähnt, die Begriffe "Dreifach" 30 mal und "DHB" 13 mal, trotz der vielen Berichte, die kein Mensch lesen muß, wenn er sich für die DHB nicht interessiert. So DHB-Lastig können wir gar nicht sein. So viel zu einer schnellen Vergleichsrecherche.




> Zahlenspielerei - Zahlenklauberei




Der Mensch kann erfinderisch sein,
wenn er sich zur Ignoranz entschlossen hat.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo an Alle,

Ich möchte einen Vorschlag zur Beruhigung der Sachlage machen, und zwar sind die Standpunkte der einzelnen Forumsteilnehmer, die sich in diesem Thread immer wieder zu Wort melden, bestens bekannt. Sie werden auch nicht dadurch wahrer, dass sie immer wieder vorgetragen werden. Bekannterweise möchte ich mit meiner gestarteten Umfrage die Meinung der Forumsteilnehmer ermitteln, und solange sollten wir die Waffen ruhen lassen gemäß internationalen Geflogenheiten. Warten wir die Zahlen ab. Dann können wir gezielter diskutieren. Es kann ja auch sein, dass die Wahlbeteiligung noch niedriger als in den neuen Bundesländern ist, so dass dann klar ist, dass sich nur eine kleine Minderheit für diese Art von Problemen interessiert. Diese kann dann im kleinen Kreis ihren EGO weiter pflegen. Vielleicht gibt es aber eine gute Beteiligung mit deutlichen oder ausgewogenen Ergebnis. Auf jeden Fall haben wir nach Schließung der Wahllokale eine bessere Diskussionsgrundlage. Keine Angst, die Elefantenrunde werde ich nicht einberufen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> Ich möchte einen Vorschlag zur Beruhigung der Sachlage machen, und zwar sind die Standpunkte der einzelnen Forumsteilnehmer, die sich in diesem Thread immer wieder zu Wort melden, bestens bekannt. Sie werden auch nicht dadurch wahrer, dass sie immer wieder vorgetragen werden. Bekannterweise möchte ich mit meiner gestarteten Umfrage die Meinung der Forumsteilnehmer ermitteln, und solange sollten wir die Waffen ruhen lassen gemäß internationalen Geflogenheiten. Warten wir die Zahlen ab. Dann können wir gezielter diskutieren. Es kann ja auch sein, dass die Wahlbeteiligung noch niedriger als in den neuen Bundesländern ist, so dass dann klar ist, dass sich nur eine kleine Minderheit für diese Art von Problemen interessiert. Diese kann dann im kleinen Kreis ihren EGO weiter pflegen. Vielleicht gibt es aber eine gute Beteiligung mit deutlichen oder ausgewogenen Ergebnis. Auf jeden Fall haben wir nach Schließung der Wahllokale eine bessere Diskussionsgrundlage. Keine Angst, die Elefantenrunde werde ich nicht einberufen.
> 
> Gruß Knut. fficeffice" />:p>:p>


Hallo Knut,

für diesen Vorschlag danke ich Dir sehr herzlich und nehme ihn gerne an.

Beste Grüße
Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Frage an Werner und Christian. Ich habe mir gestern nochmal die von Christian übersetzten Schriften von Leibowitz und seinen Montabaur-Vortrag durchgelesen, wo Leibowitz recht überzeugend seinen Therapieansatz beim fortgeschrittenen und hormonresistenten Prostatakrebs erläutert. Es fehlen mir aber Hinweise zu den Überlebenszeiten, die er damit erzielt. Deshalb komme ich auch auf Werners Frage an Christian zurück, ob es diesbezüglich neuere Schriften oder Statistiken von Leibowitz gibt.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo, hallo Christian!

Auch ich komme wieder auf unsere Frage an Christian zurück:

*Hallo Christian,*

*gibt es neue Erkenntnisse und Ergebnisse von Dr.Bob Leibowitz?*

*Wir würden uns über eine Antwort sehr freuen!*

*Gruß Werner R.*

----------


## RuStra

> Es fehlen mir aber Hinweise zu den Überlebenszeiten, die er damit erzielt.


hallo Reinardo,

die ganze geschichte ist dafür ("Überleben") auch zu kurz - aber kennst Du 
denn den Vergleich zur Standard-Therapie nicht?  "... und der Sieger ist"?
auf der BPS-homepage unter:

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...151&Itemid=160

nachzulesen.
und auf

http://www.compassionateoncology.org/publications.html

ist der stand der Leibowitz'schen Veröffentlichungen nachzulesen.

Ansonsten, auch Werner, geduldet euch doch ein paar Tage, am 27.3. hält Leibowitz doch erneut in Fullerton einen Vortrag, sicher wird man danach in Erfahrung bringen können, ob man den Vortrag bekommen kann.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Schorschel

> Insgesamt werden die Begriffe "Operation", Prostatektomie" und "Chirurgischer Eingriff" 104 mal in unserer Homepage an unterschiedlichen Stellen erwähnt, die Begriffe "Dreifach" 30 mal und "DHB" 13 mal, trotz der vielen Berichte, die kein Mensch lesen muß, wenn er sich für die DHB nicht interessiert. So DHB-Lastig können wir gar nicht sein. So viel zu einer schnellen Vergleichsrecherche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Der Mensch kann erfinderisch sein,*
> *wenn er sich zur Ignoranz entschlossen hat*.


Ich finde, lieber Hutschi, Du solltest dies als Entschuldigung von Dieter akzeptieren...  :-))

Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden sendet

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

Hallo lieber Schorschel,

eigentlich gilt hier noch die erbetene Waffenruhe, die Werner wohl ganz in Gedanken übersehen hat. Aber:

Zitat *Schorschel* :Ich finde, lieber Hutschi, Du solltest dies als Entschuldigung von Dieter akzeptieren... :-))

Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden sendet

Das kann ich auch bei großzügigster Bewertung so nicht sehen.

Worte, wie: "Der Mensch kann erfinderisch sein, wenn er sich zur Ignoranz entschlossen hat" bedeuten doch wohl etwas anderes. Für mich gilt die ganze Kontroverse als abgehakt im Sinne von Ignorieren, und das habe ich bislang gemacht. Im übrigen gibt es inzwischen für meinen ehemaligen
Mitbewerber um Aufmerksdamkeit neue Felder zu beackern.

*"Mit einem Menschen, der nur Trümpfe hat, kann man keine Karten spielen"           * (Friedrich Hebbel)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> Das kann ich auch bei großzügigster Bewertung so nicht sehen.
> 
> Worte, wie: "Der Mensch kann erfinderisch sein, wenn er sich zur Ignoranz entschlossen hat" bedeuten doch wohl etwas anderes. Für mich gilt die ganze Kontroverse als abgehakt im Sinne von Ignorieren, und das habe ich bislang gemacht. Gruß Hutschi


Lieber Hutschi,

Du hast natürlich Recht. 

Ich wollte mit meiner ironischen Anmerkung den unangemessenen an Dich gerichteten Vorwurf der Ignoranz umdeuten zur Selbsterkenntnis des Absenders und so an ihn zurückspiegeln.

Herzliche Grüße von

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

Hallo Schorschel,

Zitat *Schorschel*  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: u hast natürlich Recht. 

Herzlichen Dank für bewußte Umdeutung. Es wäre zu beachten, daß ich Hamburger bin. Bei uns da oben im Norden genügt ein Händedruck oder ein einziges kurz gesprochenes Wort, sofern jemand, das Wort herauszufinden, in der Lage ist.

*"Jeder Mensch schafft sich im Geiste eine Welt, in der er seinen Fähigkeiten nach im Mittelpunkt steht" * (Kurt Tucholsky)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo an Alle,

Ich möchte die Umfrage morgen am Sonntag 20 : 00 Uhr beenden, so dass auch die Forumsmitglieder, die aus beruflichen Gründen vielleicht nur zum Wochenende ins Forum schauen, auch die Möglichkeit haben, noch ihre Meinung zu äußern. Bis jetzt erfolgte eine rege Stimmabgabe auf niedrigem Niveau, um im Sprachgebrauch unserer Politiker die Wahlbeteiligung zu analysieren. An den großen Endspurt glaube ich nicht mehr, aber trotzdem wäre es schön, wenn doch noch der eine oder andere sich zur Meinungsäußerung hinreißen lassen würde.

Gruß Knutffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />

----------


## cligensa

> *Hallo Christian,*
> 
> *gibt es neue Erkenntnisse und Ergebnisse von Dr.Bob Leibowitz?*
> 
> *Wir würden uns über eine Antwort sehr freuen!*
> 
> *Gruß Werner R.*


 Lieber Werner,
wenn ich ein E-Mail von Dir noch nicht beantwortet habe, dann müsste es eigentlich im elektronischen Nirwana verschwunden sein, was gelegentlich bei Abstürzen schon mal vorkommt.

Um auf Deine Fragen direkt einzugehen: grundsätzlich neue Erkenntnisse gibt es bei Dr. Leibowitz nicht, aber einige neuere Patientenergebnisse (die inzwischen auch nicht mehr so neu sind) und einige seiner vielen Berichte, in denen er etwas andere Formulierungen gebraucht, bzw. die er auf einen neueren Stand gebracht hat. Die Zusammenstellung der Unterlagen, die ich immer denen geschickt habe, die darum gebeten haben, habe ich nicht mehr "aufgelegt", weil ich die auf den neueren Stand gebrachten Versionen dort einbringen will. 

Ich freue mich, wenn besorgte Kommentare über mögliche Auswirkungen einer eigenen DHB Homepage hier geäußert werden. Die einen haben halt diese und die anderen jene Meinung. Ich habe mich da etwas an der Diskussion in Form von Gegenargumentation gegen die DHB-Lastigkeit beteiligt (zugegeben, mit nicht gerade überzeugender Statistikenauswertung). Aber das ist auch gar nicht so wichtig. Letztendlich fühle ich mich auch gar nicht aufgerufen, auf Kritiken heftig zu antworten. Die wird es nämlich immer geben. Dass mit einer eigenen DHB-Homepage das Thema ausgeweitet wird (ohne jeweils neuere gedruckte Unterlagen bereit zu stellen), mit einer eigenen Domain auch von Männern schneller direkt gefunden werden kann und damit insgesamt ein wenig gepuscht wird, könnte beabsichtigt sein. Da dann nicht immer neuere Drucke mit Verschicken hergestellt werden müssen, sondern auf einfacheres Herunterladen verwiesen werden kann, ist diese Maßnahme auch eine Managementerleichterung. Kein Selbsthilfegruppenleiter wird sich von anderen aufdrücken lassen wollen, wie er die Selbsthilfegruppe leitet. Wem es nicht passt, darf selbstverständlich eine Alternative aufbauen. Im Übrigen kann ich hier nur wiederholen, was wir abgesprochen haben und Holger in 5 Punkten zusammengefasst hat: 

1. Ich werde nicht müde den *Unterschied* zwischen einer *Homepage* und *Forum* zu erklären:
Forum: Diese Plattform, wo Sie die Möglichkeit haben zu kommunizieren
Homepage: Internetseite mit Informationen - ohne große Interaktivität.

2. Es war nie die Rede davon, dass die DHB von der BPS-Homepage entfernt werden soll. Die Grundinformationen bleiben bestehen. Es tritt lediglich der Fall ein, dass

3. die Überregionale Gruppe PSI-DHB eine eigene Homepage kreiert (was einige andere Gruppen und überregionale Koordinierungsgruppen i. Ü. auch durchgeführt haben - Warum soll diese SHG das nicht dürfen?).

4. Die Homepage der PSI-DHB (mit den ganzen Detailinformationen, die bisher die gefühlte Überlast erzeugen) wird von der BPS-Seite aus verlinkt.

5. Das Forum bleibt von der Aktion völlig unangetastet! Zur Diskussion wird weiterhin der hiesige DHB-Kanal verwendet.

  Liebe Kümmerer,
  bitte schließt das Thema jetzt ab, es gehört nämlich gar nicht hier her, weil hier weder die Hilfesuche von Patienten beantwortet wird, noch sachliche DHB-Informationen zur Therapie angeboten werden.
  So und jetzt gehe ich schlafen. A guts Nächtle,
  Christian

----------


## Anonymous1

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...40&postcount=1


> Aber hier darf ich gleich den so heftig an der DHB Desinteressierten eine freudige Mitteilung machen: *Wir, Ralf Rainer Damm und ich haben useren Webmaster Holger gebeten, bis auf einige grundsätzliche Informationen alle weiterführenden Berichte zur DHB aus der BPS Homepage zu entfernen.* Es wird eine Website unter dem Namen www.Dreifache.Hormonblockade.de
> in Kürze aufgebaut, die dann mit der BPS-Webpage nur verlinkt ist, diese Domain ist nicht mehr dem BPS zugeordnet. Die darf dann jeder anklicken wer will oder es auch seinlassen. Eigentlich wie jetzt auch.



http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8&postcount=52



> *Es war nie die Rede davon, dass die DHB von der BPS-Homepage entfernt werden soll*. Die Grundinformationen bleiben bestehen.


Ohne Kommentar.

----------


## Holger

Hallo Dieter,

Ist doch eindueutig:

Grundinfo bleibt - Erweiterte Info wird ausgelagert.

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?

Beste Grüße

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Schorschel

> Grundinfo bleibt - Erweiterte Info wird ausgelagert.
> 
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Holger Jünemann


 



> Dieter aus Husum
> 
> 
> *Der Mensch kann erfinderisch sein,*
> *wenn er sich zur Ignoranz entschlossen hat*.


Ebenfalls ohne Kommentar...

Gruß Schorschel

----------


## Holger

> Ebenfalls ohne Kommentar...


... Dito ...

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> Ist doch eindueutig:
> 
> Grundinfo bleibt - Erweiterte Info wird ausgelagert.
> 
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> ...


Hallo Holger,

was gesagt wurde ist eindeutig. Aber nicht was gemeint wurde:

Für mich und jeden anderen Außenstehenden ist absolut unklar, was "Grundinformationen" bzw. "Erweiterte Informationen" oder "weiterführende Informationen" sind. 

 Das ist schwer zu verstehen.

Aber es gibt die Ausnahme bei den "Nichtverstehenden": Schorschel!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Holger,
> 
> was gesagt wurde ist eindeutig. Aber nicht was gemeint wurde:
> 
> Für mich und jeden anderen Außenstehenden ist absolut unklar, was "Grundinformationen" bzw. "Erweiterte Informationen" oder "weiterführende Informationen" sind. 
> 
> Das ist schwer zu verstehen.
> 
> *Aber es gibt die Ausnahme bei den "Nichtverstehenden": Schorschel!*
> ...


Mag sein, lieber Dieter, aber das liegt nicht an meinem IQ, sondern ganz einfach daran, dass ich daran glaube, dass wir hier alle *an einem Strick ziehen* sollten, und das sogar in dieselbe Richtung!

Ich unterstelle z.B. Niemandem, dass er anderen "seine" präferierte Therapieform aufdrücken will und deshalb im Forum gezielt einseitige Informationspolitik macht.

Ich unterstelle z.B. Niemandem Ignoranz, nur weil er Deine Meinung/Schlussfogerungen nicht teilt.

Ich unterelle z.B. Niemandem Besserwisserei oder Zurechtweisung, wenn er im Forum einen Hinweis gibt, den Du vielleicht anders siehst. 

*Ich unterstelle statt dessen Christian, Ralf* und anderen DHB-Protagonisten, dass sie mit innerer Überzeugung hinter der DHB stehen und *dieser hier (Homepage und Forum) eine wohlverdiente Heimat* geben, wofür ich sehr dankbar bin. Zu allen anderen Therapieformen gibt es im Internet zentnerweise Informationen, so dass - wie ich bereits geschrieben habe - von einer Übergewichtung unterm Strich mit Sicherheit keine Rede sein kann.

Schließlich: 

Du weißt so viel mehr über unsere Krankheit als ich und kannst in diesem Forum viel Positives bewirken und Vielen helfen, besser als ich das kann. In den meisten Beiträgen tust Du das dankenswerterweise auch. 

Umso bedauerlicher finde ich es, dass Du an anderen Stellen immer wieder Streit geradezu suchst und Dinge vom Zaun brichst, die völlig überflüssig sind (DHB, MRT mit rektaler Spule, um nur zwei zu nennen). Dass ich darauf dann regelmäßig einsteige, liegt daran, dass ich nicht selten Deine Zielscheibe bin (warum eigentlich?) und dass mich Deine aus meiner Sicht unangemessenen Attacken, auch auf Dritte, ärgern. 

Mir fehlt _leider_ die Altersweisheit, diesen Drang zu unterdrücken. Ich arbeite aber daran, dass mir das bald genausogut gelingt wie beim Harndrang, mit dessen Unterdrückung ich keine Probleme habe. So ist es mir wenigstens zum Schluss mit Mühe noch gelungen, etwas Krankheitsspezifisches in diese Antwort einzubauen.

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Es geht nicht um "Drumherumgerede", sondern um Fakten, Fakten, Fakten.

Ich wiederhole mich: Die BPS-Homepage und damit der BPS sind extrem DHB-lastig. Es kann nicht richtig sein, daß für eine relativ unbedeutende experimentelle Hormontherapie-Variante bei der allgemeinen Vorstellung von Therapieformen praktisch 90 % der Erklärungen nur für DHB verwendet werden. Wer dies nicht einsehen möchte und praktisch das Gegenteil behauptet, hat m.E. Scheuklappen auf.

Tatsache ist Nachfolgendes:

* Für die Vorstellungen verschiedener Therapien werden zur Zeit folgende Anzahlen von Wörtern verwendet:
* 
* ORCHIEKTOMIE    49
KRYO        568
RPE        639
HIFU        1168
STRAHLEN    3500
DHB        69181
* 
* Grafisch sieht das folgendermaßen aus:
* 


Das ist leider Wortzählerei, mit der leider cligensa begonnen hat. Nicht jedoch "Wortklauberei". Jeder kann mit diesen Informationen umgehen wie er möchte. Bloß: Zu bestreiten und zu beschönigen gibt es da nicht viel. Alle Bemühungen dahingehend wirken auf mich recht unseriös.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> Es geht nicht um "Drumherumgerede", sondern um Fakten, Fakten, Fakten.
> 
> Ich wiederhole mich: Die BPS-Homepage und damit der BPS sind extrem DHB-lastig. Es kann nicht richtig sein, daß für eine relativ unbedeutende experimentelle Hormontherapie-Variante bei der allgemeinen Vorstellung von Therapieformen praktisch 90 % der Erklärungen nur für DHB verwendet werden. Wer dies nicht einsehen möchte und praktisch das Gegenteil behauptet, hat m.E. Scheuklappen auf.
> Das ist leider Wortzählerei, mit der leider cligensa begonnen hat. Nicht jedoch "Wortklauberei". Jeder kann mit diesen Informationen umgehen wie er möchte. Bloß: Zu bestreiten und zu beschönigen gibt es da nicht viel. Alle Bemühungen dahingehend wirken auf mich recht unseriös.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Schade, dass Du die Dir gereichte Hand nicht ergriffen hast...

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Schade, dass Du die Dir gereichte Hand nicht ergriffen hast...
> 
> Schorschel


Ich nehme gerne eine Hand, wenn sie offen gereicht wird.

Eine solche allerdings nicht:



Vielleicht klappt es noch...

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Heiliger Strohsack*

Hallo Schorschel,

wer ist denn eigentlich der Dieter aus Husum? Keine PKH,  keinerlei Info über Alter etc.? - shg-pca-husum - wo findet man die? Unter Info - Fehlanzeige. Und da müssen wir uns mit einem Neutrum herumärgern?

*"Es hat keinen Sinn, einem Menschen etwas auszureden, was ihm niemand eingeredet  hat"     * (Jonathan Swift)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> Ich nehme gerne eine Hand, wenn sie offen gereicht wird.
> 
> Eine solche allerdings nicht:
> 
> Schließlich: 
> 
> Du weißt so viel mehr über unsere Krankheit als ich und kannst in diesem Forum viel Positives bewirken und Vielen helfen, besser als ich das kann. In den meisten Beiträgen tust Du das dankenswerterweise auch. 
> 
> Umso bedauerlicher finde ich es, dass Du an anderen Stellen immer wieder Streit geradezu suchst und Dinge vom Zaun brichst, die völlig überflüssig sind (DHB, MRT mit rektaler Spule, um nur zwei zu nennen). Dass ich darauf dann regelmäßig einsteige, liegt daran, dass ich nicht selten Deine Zielscheibe bin (warum eigentlich?) und dass mich Deine aus meiner Sicht unangemessenen Attacken, auch auf Dritte, ärgern. 
> ...


Schade, dass Du diese Absätze anscheinend übersehen hast:




> Schorschel
> 
> Schließlich: 
> 
> Du weißt so viel mehr über unsere Krankheit als ich und kannst in diesem Forum viel Positives bewirken und Vielen helfen, besser als ich das kann. In den meisten Beiträgen tust Du das dankenswerterweise auch. 
> 
> Umso bedauerlicher finde ich es, dass Du an anderen Stellen immer wieder Streit geradezu suchst und Dinge vom Zaun brichst, die völlig überflüssig sind (DHB, MRT mit rektaler Spule, um nur zwei zu nennen). Dass ich darauf dann regelmäßig einsteige, liegt daran, dass ich nicht selten Deine Zielscheibe bin (warum eigentlich?) und dass mich Deine aus meiner Sicht unangemessenen Attacken, auch auf Dritte, ärgern.


Mehr kann (und werde) ich wirklich nicht tun...

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

*...das sollte man doch in Deutschland inzwischen gelernt haben.
* 
Hier ist die Anzahl der einzelnen Artikel, mit der sich die BPS-Homepage präsentiert

unter: Medizinisches => Therapien
 


Was dann in den einzelnen Artikeln geboten wird, ist nochmal eine andere Sache. Man beachte, daß bei RPE garnichts ist....

Ausgewogen? Unterrepräsentiert? Deutschlands Prostatakrebserkrankten eine Therapie aufdrücken? Informationspolitik? Nicht meine Worte.

Es hat sich in diesem Thread kürzlich jemand süffisant dahingehend geäußert, daß wir hier alles erwachsene Menschen sind. Sollte man meinen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Schorschel

> *.*
> 
> Hier ist die Anzahl der einzelnen Artikel, mit der sich die BPS-Homepage präsentiert
> 
> Man beachte, daß bei RPE garnichts ist....
> 
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Wenn man richtig sucht, findet man das:




> BPS-Homepage:
> *Radikale Prostatektomie* 
> Ist der Krebs auf die Vorsteherdrüse beschränkt, lässt sich die Prostata und somit auch der Krebs vollständig entfernen. Zusätzlich werden bei dieser Operation  der radikalen Prostatektomie  die Lymphknoten, die ersten Filterstationen der Metastasen, entnommen. Nach Entfernung der Prostata wird die Harnröhre mit der Blase wieder vernäht, so daß das Wasserlassen normal erfolgen kann. Allerdings kann es nach der Operation in Einzelfällen, und dann meist nur vorübergehend, zu einem unwillkürlichen Harnverlust kommen. Der Schließmuskel muss wieder trainiert werden. Zusätzliche Maßnahmen sind nur in Ausnahmefällen notwendig. Weitere unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen wie Störungen der Gliedversteifung (sogenannte erektile Dysfunktion), versucht man durch Erhaltung der entsprechenden Nerven zu vermeiden.


Warum bist Du bloß so verbissen in Deinem Kampf gegen die vermeintlich so übermächtigen und einseitigen Homepage-Macher beim BPS?????

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

Aber hallo Schorschel, nennst Du das Artikel:




> Wenn man richtig sucht, findet man das:
> 
>      Zitat:
>                                 BPS-Homepage:
> *Radikale Prostatektomie* 
> Ist der Krebs auf die Vorsteherdrüse beschränkt, lässt sich die Prostata und somit auch der Krebs vollständig entfernen. Zusätzlich werden bei dieser Operation  der radikalen Prostatektomie  die Lymphknoten, die ersten Filterstationen der Metastasen, entnommen. Nach Entfernung der Prostata wird die Harnröhre mit der Blase wieder vernäht, so daß das Wasserlassen normal erfolgen kann. Allerdings kann es nach der Operation in Einzelfällen, und dann meist nur vorübergehend, zu einem unwillkürlichen Harnverlust kommen. Der Schließmuskel muss wieder trainiert werden. Zusätzliche Maßnahmen sind nur in Ausnahmefällen notwendig. Weitere unerwünschte Nebenwirkungen wie Störungen der Gliedversteifung (sogenannte erektile Dysfunktion), versucht man durch Erhaltung der entsprechenden Nerven zu vermeiden.


Verbissen? Iwo, keine Spur. 

* Bitte keine halben Sachen. Folgendes "Plädoyer" für die RPE hast Du auf der BPS-Homepage noch nicht gefunden. Also bitte weitersuchen.*




> Wenn Sie sich zur *Radikalen Prostatektomie* (RPE) entschließen, dann lassen Sie sie unbedingt von einem Operateur vornehmen, der jährlich mindestens 200 dieser Eingriffe durchführt! 
> 
> Ärzte, die auf eine gute Erfolgsstatistik Wert legen, operieren niemanden mit einem PSA-Wert >10 ng/ml, einer Gleason-Summe von 7 oder größer und einem T3, geschweige denn T4. Ein guter Chirurg entfernt bei der RPE zunächst die der Prostata nächstgelegenen Beckenlymphknoten und lässt sie sofort von einem Pathologen auf Krebsbefall untersuchen. Sind sie positiv, d. h. krebsbefallen, dann bricht dieser Chirurg die Operation ab und rät zu einer systemischen Behandlung, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu hoch ist, dass sich der Krebs über die Lymphbahnen bereits im Körper weiter ausgebreitet hat. Es gibt aber leider auch Chirurgen, die munter darauf los operieren, auch wenn die Heilungschance nahe Null ist.Im Allgemeinen wird niemand mehr operiert, der über 70 Jahre alt ist, wegen der körperlichen Belastung durch eine Operation (eine Prostatektomie ist kein leichter, sondern ein schwerer Eingriff!), weil ein Mann in diesem Alter kaum eine Chance hat, seine Inkontinenz noch einmal in den Griff zu bekommen, und weil er demgegenüber auch ohne Operation, sondern mit einer der anderen, weniger belastenden Behandlungsoptionen eine gute Chance hat, in hoffentlich gesegnetem Alter an etwas anderem zu sterben als an seinem Prostatakrebs. Nahezu sicher sind Ihnen bei einer Prostatektomie nur die Nebenwirkungen, zu denen viele Urologen schon weitaus schweigsamer werden: Zumindest vorübergehende  im schlimmsten Fall aber auch lebenslange  Harninkontinenz und in den allermeisten Fällen bleibende Impotenz. Die oft versprochene "nervenschonende Operation, bei der die Erektionsnerven erhalten bleiben sollen, ist in den meisten Fällen eine schöne Illusion.
> 
> Einer der bekanntesten deutschen Prostata-Chirurgen, Prof. Huland vom Universitätsklinikum in Hamburg-Eppendorf, nannte einmal die folgenden Zahlen: Vollständige Erektionen gaben 17,2 Prozent der einseitig nervenschonend und 56,1 Prozent der beidseitig nervenschonend behandelten Patienten an. Wurden die Erektionsnerven bei der Operation beschädigt, dann helfen auch Viagra, Cialis und Co. nicht mehr, entgegen den kühnen Behauptungen mancher Urologen!
> 
> Eine kosmetische Nebenwirkung der RPE, die von den Urologen auch gerne mit Schweigen übergangen wird, ist die Verkürzung des Penis. Mit der Prostata wird ein Stück der Harnröhre entfernt, entsprechend der Länge der Prostata. Das können bei sehr großen Prostatae bis zu ca. 4 cm sein. Die beiden Stümpfe der Harnröhre (am Blasenhals und zum Penis hin) werden wieder zusammengefügt (diese Nahtstelle wird als Anastomose bezeichnet). Dazu muss der Penis in den Körper hineingezogen werden (die Blase wird kaum nachgeben); der außerhalb des Körpers liegende Teil wird entsprechend kürzer. Als Folge ist die Vorhaut zu lang, was u. a. Probleme bei der Hygiene verursachen kann. Manche Männer leiden dann unter ständigen Entzündungen der Eichel. n einer amerikanischen Studie gaben 71 % der befragten Männer an, dass ihr Penis nach der Operation kürzer war als vorher.
> 
> Wenn Sie zu starker Narbenbildung neigen (vielleicht wissen Sie es von einer früheren Operation her), dann haben Sie ein hohes Risiko, dass auch die Anastomose nach einiger Zeit wuchert und Ihre Harnröhre verschließt oder sie zumindest stark verengt (sog. "anastomotische Striktur). Es gibt Männer, die sich regelmäßig einem Eingriff unterziehen müssen, um wieder "durchlässig zu werden. Viele Männer merken erst einige Zeit nach der Operation, wie sehr ihnen alle diese mit der RPE verbundenen potenziellen Nebenwir*kungen physisch und psychisch zu schaffen machen.


*Und bitte schön durchlesen. Denn so machen wir uns so richtig die Freunde bei Deutschlands Medizinern.*

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo liebe Wähler,

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Die Abstimmergebnisse sind in allen Fragen sehr eindeutig. Nun die Stimmabgaben:

*Gesamtstimmen 23*

Frage1: Sind Sie für die Einrichtung einer eigenen Homepage für die Hormontherapie DHB?
*Ergebnis:  5x ja = 22 % und 18x nein = 78 %*

Frage2: Sind Sie für eine Überarbeitung der BPS Homepage mit dem Ziel alle Therapieformen einschließlich DHB in angemessener Form nach dem neuesten Stand der Wissenschaft zu präsentieren und mit dem Ziel einer übersichtlichen Bedienerführung?
*Ergebnis:  18x ja = 78 % und 4x nein = 17 % sowie 1x Enthalt. = 5 %*

Frage3: Halten Sie es für sinnvoll bei Erarbeitung einer neuen BPS Homepage, dass KISP gleich mit integriert wird?
*Ergebnis:  19x ja = 83 % und 4x nein = 17 %

*Eine höhere Wahlbeteiligung wäre sicherlich wünschenswert gewesen, wobei zurückgreifend auf die Erfahrung der großen Politik die Abstimmergebnisse sicherlich auch bei höherer Beteiligung nicht wesentlich anders ausgefallen wären. Hutschi hat durch Austausch der Abstimmungsmails die Gegenprüfung durchgeführt, so dass dies nun das amtlich bestätigte Endergebnis ist, das wir an Christian und Ralf weiter leiten werden.

 Viele Grüße Hutschi und Knut.

P.S. Wegen technischen Problemen hat sich die Veröffentlichung des Ergebnisses verzögert. Bei meinem Promoter ist zeitweise der Server ausgefallen, so dass die Abstimmung zwischen Hutschi und mir mehr Zeit gekostet hat.

----------


## Harro

*Spurensuche*

Hallo,

warum vergeudet dieser anerkannt hoch intelligente Mensch seine enormen Fähigkeiten als Fährtensucher und Detektiv. Eigentlich schade, denn ich habe ihn am Anfang mal sehr geschätzt, was ihm natürlich wurscht ist. Hauptsache, immer das letzte Wort haben. Nie mal einen losen Kompromiss anstreben. Wie ist das alles so entsetzlich traurig und wohl nicht umzudrehen.

*"Weißt du, worin der Spaß des Lebens liegt? Sei lustig! - Geht es nicht, so sei vergnügt!             * (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Hallo Knut,

Dein Abstimmungsergebnis ist dazwischen gerutscht.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Spurensuche*
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> warum vergeudet dieser anerkannt hoch intelligente Mensch seine enormen Fähigkeiten als Fährtensucher und Detektiv


Hallo Hutschi,

Du meinst ja doch Schorschel, den Artikelsucher. Das finde ich ja richtig witzig von Dir.

----------


## Harro

Hallo,

Zitat *Husum* Du meinst ja doch Schorschel, den Artikelsucher. Das finde ich ja richtig witzig von Dir.
*__________________*

*Jetzt* blitzt plötzlich so etwas wie *witzig* durch. Ist das der Anfang zu einem nun langsam wirklich erstrebenswerten Ende dieser unseligen  Story?

*"Oft büßt das Gute ein ,wer Besseres sucht"*  (William Shakespeare)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

*Zitat Neuhofen

*_"Ist das der Anfang zu einem nun langsam wirklich erstrebenswerten Ende dieser unseligen  Story?"_

Ich werde Dir antworten, wenn Du mir versprichst, in Zukunft sachlicher an solch ernste Angelegenheiten heranzugehen. Um halbwegs in der Spur zu bleiben, konnte ich vielfach nicht auf Dich eingehen.

Dann stünde auch einem gemeinsamen Schoppen nichts im Wege. Am Rande: Vom Münsterländer Land eilt mir der Ruf eines guten, gern gesehenen Rotweintrinkers nach. Und die versteh'n dort was davon.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hutschi. Kannst Du uns, um zu einem würdigen Abschluss dieses Threads beizutragen, nicht noch verraten, woher Du diese vielen schönen Sprüche hast? Besonders der letztere findet seine Entsprechung in dem weisen Ratschlag eines alten Arztes, dass man nicht versuchen solle, etwas noch besser zu machen, was schon gut ist.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

*Wer aufhört,* *besser zu werden, hat aufgehört,* *gut zu sein*.
Philip Rosenthal. *1916 Unternehmer

Würdiger Abschluss, Reinardo?

----------


## Harro

*Das letzte** Wort-Kriegsbeil begraben*

Zitat *Dieter* :*Wer aufhört, besser zu werden, hat aufgehört, gut zu sein*.
Philip Rosenthal. *1916 Unternehmer

Auch, wenn er nun hoffentlich zum letzten Mal das letzte Wort haben muß, sei ihm Absolution vergönnt. Eigentlich sind die Husumer ja auch ganz nette Leute. Nur, wenn ihnen der Gaul durchgeht, sind sie nicht zu bremsen. Ich habe irgendwo was von einer Mitgliederversammlung gehört, wo sprachgewandte und unüberhörbare Leute zusammen sitzen, um neue Erkenntnisse zusammenzutragen. Da müßte es doch möglich sein, mitgebrachte gute Rotweine nicht nur nur auszutauschen, sondern auch zu leeren. Also Schorschel, Dieter - wo findet das statt? Ich komme mit guten Flaschen. Vielleicht lerne ich dann auch mal so nette Leute wie Christian, Ralf, Holger, Ludwig, Winfried und, und und persönlich kennen.
 
*"Wir sind auf diese Welt gekommen, nicht nur, dass wir sie kennen, sondern, dass wir sie bejahen"     * (Rabindranath Tagore)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> ...sei ihm Absolution vergönnt.



...Amen...

----------


## Wolfgang K.

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
ich bin hier zwar hauptsächlich Leser und weniger Schreiber, doch habe ich den Eindruck, dass man durch zu viel "Schreiberei" auch gute Sachen kaputtreden kann.
Ich bin froh:
- das es den BPS gibt,
- das es Leute wie C. Ligensa und R.R Damm gibt,
- das sich viele andere uneigennützig für unser gemeinsames Anliegen einsetzen,
- das ich mir für unsere Selbsthilfegruppe (Osnabrück) hier sehr viel hilfreiche Informationen holen kann und fast immer auch guten Rat erhalte.

Meine Bitte an C. Ligensa, Ralf Rainer Damm und die Anderen: Lasst euch nicht beirren in eurer Arbeit, wir alle brauchen euch. Und das sage ich, obwohl ich einige Vorbehalte gegen die DHB habe, doch es ist eine von mehreren Therapien, auf die nicht verzichtet werden kann und die gleichberechtigt hier im Forum behandelt werden sollte.

Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous1

> Liebe Forumsmitglieder,
> ich bin hier zwar hauptsächlich Leser und weniger Schreiber, doch habe ich den Eindruck, dass man durch zu viel "Schreiberei" auch gute Sachen kaputtreden kann.
> Ich bin froh:
> - das es den BPS gibt,
> - das es Leute wie C. Ligensa und R.R Damm gibt,
> - das sich viele andere uneigennützig für unser gemeinsames Anliegen einsetzen,
> - das ich mir für unsere Selbsthilfegruppe (Osnabrück) hier sehr viel hilfreiche Informationen holen kann und fast immer auch guten Rat erhalte.
> 
> Meine Bitte an C. Ligensa, Ralf Rainer Damm und die Anderen: Lasst euch nicht beirren in eurer Arbeit, wir alle brauchen euch. Und das sage ich, obwohl ich einige Vorbehalte gegen die DHB habe, doch es ist eine von mehreren Therapien, auf die nicht verzichtet werden kann und die gleichberechtigt hier im Forum behandelt werden sollte.
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang,

gut, daß Du obigen Beitrag geschrieben hast, Danke.

Ich möchte Dir vom ersten bis zum letzten Buchstaben beipflichten, denn es ist auch meine Meinung. Besonders hat mir gefallen, daß Du für eine gleichberechtigte Behandlung aller Therapieformen plädierst. Damit spannst Du einen Bogen zum Ausgangspunkt:


_http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1424

_ _Auf der Suche nach Informationen wird man mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf der BPS-Homepage landen. Es muß die Frage gestellt werden: Was wird der neu mit PCa konfrontierte Suchende finden wollen?

Meine Anwort: Umfassende und ausgewogene Aufklärung über Diagnose und Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms_ 

Somit ist für meinen Teil wirklich alles gesagt. Die Zeit wird zeigen, ob die Verantwortlichen aus den vielen in diesem Zusammenhang gesagten Worten etwas lernen werden.

Beste Grüße nach Osnabrück
Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Umgestaltung BPS-Home-Page*

Hallo Christian, Ralf und Holger,

eigentlich wollte ich in privaten E-Mails Euch lange Gedankengänge unterbreiten. Was ich zu sagen hätte, kann jedoch hier jeder lesen.
Auch wenn die Beteiligung an der Abstimmung zu den 3 von Knut ins Forum gestellten Fragen eher etwas dürftig war - es gibt eben mehr Leser als aktiv zur Feder greifende Schreiber - so hat sich doch letzten Endes ganz klar ergeben, was zukünftig Sache sein soll (eine Sauerländer oder Ruhrpottformulierung). Und ich würde mich sehr täuschen, wenn es Euch Dreien nicht wieder gelingt, wieder das Maximum herauszukitzeln. Die Home-Page hat schon eine Weile Bestand. Warum also sollte man unter Zeitdruck nun Unausgegorenes übersehen und tolle neue Erkenntnisse nicht berücksichtigen. Wenn die neue fast Ideallösung (100 Prozent ist nicht realistisch) bis zum Herbst steht, dann dürften wir uns alle glücklich schätzen.

*"Wir erreichen jeden Lebensabschnitt als Neuling"*
(Francois de la Rochefoucauld)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Ich finde es sehr schön, dass dieser Thread nun zu einem würdigen Abschluss kommt, nachdem doch vorher mit harten Bandagen gekämpft wurde. Wie Dieter stimme ich Wolfgang K aus voller Überzeugung zu. Auch ich möchte noch einmal zum Abschluss wie Dieter auf den Ursprung dieses Threads und noch zusätzlich auf das Umfrageergebnis hinweisen. Sicherlich muss man nicht "Volkesstimme" beachten, aber vielleicht bringt eine Beachtung der in beiden Threads geäußerten Meinung und des Umfrageergebnisses in Zukunft die Ruhe und Objektivität in die DHB-Diskussion, da dies auch dringend geboten ist, um Neubetroffenen, die zum Forum und BPS-Homepage stoßen, objektiv und unvoreingenommen zu informieren und beraten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Beiträge zur Umfrage und deren Ergebnis mit einem gewissen wohlwollenden Amüsemang verfolgt habe.
Zunächst: die KISP-Präsenz ist zum einen Uwe Peters' Vermächtnis, das weiter gepflegt werden soll, wobei wir, d. h. Gerd Unterstenhöfer und ich, uns vorgenommen haben, Uwes Texte jetzt, mit einer gewissen zeitlichen Distanz und unter dem Blickpunkt neuerer Erkenntnisse und Entwicklungen, einer kritischen Durchsicht zu unterziehen - auch Uwe war nicht im Besitz der absoluten Wahrheit. Nur komme ich aus persönlichen Gründen (ich bin auf der Zielgeraden für einen Umzug) derzeit nicht dazu, mich dort hineinzuknien, und ich habe auch nicht die Zeit für umfangreiche Diskussionen an dieser Stelle.
Zum zweiten ist die KISP-Präsenz das Mitteilungsorgan der ebenfalls von Uwe Peters gegründeten SHG Rhein-Main, die nun seinen Namen trägt. Es besteht nicht die Absicht, die KISP-Präsenz in der BPS-Präsenz aufgehen zu lassen. Andererseits haben wir vor bald drei Jahren schon die beiden bis dahin separaten Diskussionsforen zusammengelegt, und die beiden Präsenzen sind jetzt eng miteinander verlinkt, so dass der Leser ohne große Umwege von der einen Präsenz zu den unter der anderen Präsenz abgelegten Informationen finden kann (siehe z. B. die Links im Kopf dieses Forums). Auf welchem Server diese Informationen abgelegt sind, ist letztlich zweitrangig.
Etwas anders sieht es mit den Informationen und Texten zur DHB aus. Es gibt nun einmal Ärzte wie Forumsteilnehmer mit einer ausgeprägten Leibowitz-Allergie, und in deren Augen wird wohl die BPS-Präsenz durch die Erwähnungen der DHB abgewertet und bekommt vielleicht einen Touch von Unseriosität und Sektierertum, was nicht im Sinne der Verantwortlichen sein kann, unabhängig davon, wie sie selbst zur DHB stehen. 
Auch wenn die bisher auf der BPS-Präsenz abgelegte umfangreiche Textesammlung zur DHB auf eine andere Präsenz ausgelagert werden würde, gäbe es selbstverständlich von der BPS- und der KISP-Präsenz weiterhin Links dorthin und wären auch auf der BPS-Seite Informationen zur DHB zu finden, nur nicht mehr so umfangreich wie derzeit.
An der Umfrage haben etwa 2,3 % der registrierten Forumsbenutzer teilgenommen. Die Meinung der übrigen 97,7 % ist unbekannt. Möglicherweise ist es ihnen mehr oder weniger gleichgültig, ob nun Präsenzen zusammengelgt oder ausgegliedert werden, solange sie weiterhin die Information finden, die sie suchen.
Wir werden trotzdem das Ausgliedern der DHB-Informationen auf eine dedizierte Präsenz intern noch einmal diskutieren und dann so verfahren, wie wir glauben, dass es das Beste ist.
Ralf

----------

